# Current Status of F@H Teammates



## El Fiendo (Jul 30, 2009)

So I don't know about you guys but I like to keep up on things, and release little tidbits and spoilers before a plan comes into fruition. So I've decided this thread might be appreciated by myself and a few others. Its basically going to be a compendium of information, which might be a big undertaking. Keeping the first post updated? Gnarly.

I'm going to need your help on this, so post up anything and everything you want. It might be worth mentioning that anything said is in no way meant to be any sort of shot. Its either my unique sense of humor or my ignorance to your situation. If something is wrong, please let me know and I'll fix it right up 




Name|F@H Name|Current Status|Notes

123bob||
Inactive
|Traveled on through and did some work in the kitchen while staying here. Maybe one day we can get him back cooking for 50711.|

[Ion]|iFx|
Active
|After a little shuffling of the cards, he ends up with an 8800GT smashing down doors. I remember my G80 card. I also remember that I meant to bake it in the oven to see if I could revive it. Hmm...|

[I.R.A]_FBi||
Hiatus
|Tragedy has struck his video card with malice. It's been forever stamped out of this plane of existance.|

A_Cheese_Danish||
Active
|While restricted to just a GPU client until the bugs are worked out, ACD does his best to lunge at the throat of any Canadian he sees. Unfortunately we'd rather he just folded for us instead of committing murder in our name as well, but beggars can't be choosers.|

AphexDreamer|Skotosa|
Active
|Joining our ranks and swelling our numbers. Onward against the Canucks!|

Arrakis||
Hiatus
|After an initial burst that looked close to top 20 material, his rigs fell dormant. We still keep an ear in his direction, should we ever hear from him again. I suspect he was assassinated.|

AthlonX2||
Hiatus
|The last we heard from AthlonX2, he'd just tacked up some numbers that would make all but our top 10 fearful. Alas, we've yet to see him again. I suspect foul play here. Because paranoia is a way of life.|

Beertintedgoggles||
Active
|Something did blow up in the man's house. After a successful move he's now stepped back into the fray looking for pie.|

Birdman86||
Hiatus
|Ninjas got him!|

bogmali||
Active
|Battling oppression, this valiant folder fights onward and upward! Totally a role model or something.|

Buck_Nasty||
Active
|I imagine that Buck would be out fighting crime in the streets wearing his underwear outside his pants, if it weren't for F@H. I could try and justify why I think this, but I'd probably make it worse.|

Castiel||
Hiatus
|Forces of untold power have smote him off the earth! Or maybe its another reason. I tend to like my reasons better though.|

crazyeyesreaper||
Hiatus
|Unbeknown horrors have fallen upon the man, suffocating his folding efforts. Possibly harpies. You gotta watch them harpies.|

Dadi_oh||
Hiatus
|I believe he was retired temporarily due to heat or monetary reasons.|

DanishDevil||
Intermittent Issues
|Intermittent issues is the proper way of saying 'his cards are broke as hell'. Hopefully you'll have a swift RMA.|

dank1983man420||
Active
|Though not the most frequent on the forums, he sure can fold the crap out of them work units.|

DanMiner||
Active
|I've seen him now! And he still is pushing close to the top 10. Snazzy.|

dhoshaw||
Active
|A temporary teammate from PNY folds to help get us some breathing room from HWC. Coincidentally also a Canuck and former HWC team member.  To you man.|

driver66||
Hiatus
|He reports that he's bringing it back online after a work caused hiatus. We hope to see you soon.|

El_Fiendo||
Active
|Folding on an i7 rig and a Phenom II rig. 7 Gpus of total sexiness and an i7 earn the daily intake.|

EnergyFX||
Active
|Unhiatused! Take that, Oxford English Dictionary.|

Fitseries3||
Retired
|He's off to find other pastures. If I were him I'd visit the strip clubs while I was there. I hear its '5 for a buck', but I can't figure out what you'd get 5 of for a buck, or if I'd want it.|

FreedomEclipse||
Active
|Pimping out some of his laptop's horsepower to the folding team.|

Giggla|blackdemon|
Hiatus
|Possibly fell into a large industrial vat of boiling hot acid. even though it doesn't need to be boiling because its freakin' acid.|

hat||
Active
|Tamed his wild 9600GSO and sets it to work when idle. Deciding that wasn't enough, he drafted a Pentium 3 750MHz into service.|

hertz9753||
Active
|Big guns a brandished, this boy is packing dual GTX 275s, a GTX 260 and a PS3 just for good measure. Crazy mofo's going to the top. And then there was more! Having just added a second GTX 260 and an 8800GT, this folder aims high and hits hard.|

Jizzler||
Active
|Bringing the power of Linux and Mac OS to fold.|

johnspack|CamelJock|
Intermittent Issues
|He folds on what he has left, but his GTX 280 has cratered on him again. It makes me wonder how long until it happens to me. Hope for a speedy RMA.|

King_Wookie||
Active
|Now racing out of the gates down the folding track. He's recently got his badge and now stands at the daunting road to 1 million. Don't worry, you'll get there before you know it.|

Kursah||
Hiatus
|Retired for the summer due to overheating concerns.|

Kyle2020_And_MoonPig||
Hiatus
|Their combined effort cut short, each for their own reasons. Perhaps in time they'll come to ravage work units some more, but until then they lay dormant.|

Lampmaster||
Active
|Moving in to top spots, questing after the glorious top 10.|

msgclb||
Active
|Downloading WUs and folding proteins, at his full strength I believe.|

mike047||
Active
|He's BACK! My ego demanded it.|

mmaakk||
Hiatus
|Straight up hiatus now, hope to hear from him soon.|

mx500torid||
Active
|Folder's Billitisbe damned, he's stepped it back up again reaching lofty numbers such as 60k+.|

NastyHabits||
Active
|Added a GTS 250 to the mix, folding alongside a 4850 for great PPD justice! Adding more once a motherboard sent from the north crosses his doorstep.|

newtekie1||
Active
|Adding video cards for starters, and bringing his SMP blasters to bear. Looking to perforate some Canucks. Please not me.|

Oily_17||
Active
|Probably safe to say that he's completed his K9A2 folding upgrade considering his points are ever increasing.|

Papahyooie||
Active
|Folding onward, stabbing proteins with fiery folding action. Day in. Day out.|

Paulieg||
Active
|Folding here, 3 x GTX 260s strong. With hardware like that, you should be earning MPAs in no time.|

pepsi71ocean||
Active
|Folding when the bills allow. Recently saw a nice little PPD spike. Upgrade perhaps? Or maybe a little F@H overtime.|

PVTCaboose1337||
Intermittent Issues
| College combined with power outages  keeps his folding efforts at bay, though he sets his clients right when he gets the chance.|

rangerone766||
Hiatus
|Has been slain by unknown forces. If you need a hand with anything at all, hit me up via PM. I've got some replacement parts I'll cut you deals on or just knowledge I'll throw at any situation.|

ShiBDiB| |
Intermittent Issues
|Working on conquering his troublesome CPU, and GPU as well it seems. If you need help hit me up via PM. See above.|

sneekypeet||
Active
|Chimp-assassinating genetic diseases. One WU at a time. Past few days seems to have seen a step up of PPD. Good show. |

Solaris17||
Intermittent Issues
|I may have missed it, but it would appear Solaris has encountered some phantom issues. Gremlins plague my machine as well.|

stanhemi||
Hiatus
|Bankruptcy and hardware failures are keeping him at bay. ... For now.|

Steevo1||
Active
|Has just added back in an additional 5 SMP clients.|

TechPowerUp!||
Inactive
|Retired.|

thebluebumblebee||
Active
|Unsuffering from the effects of summer. Welcome back.|

theonedub||
Active
|First came a 9800GTX+. Then he busted out a wicked GTX 260. Now he can be found clubbing work units in the face with a sexy and sleek GTX 275.|


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 31, 2009)

im going on and off...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 31, 2009)

Updated! 

I edited out the current rank because honestly, those change too often for newer members and they're already documented on a different site. I can put them back in and update them, or it can stay as is. What do you guys think?

Maybe alphabetical...


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 31, 2009)

i'm still folding with 1 x 9800gt.Sadly my financial situation is worse than ever and i need to go bankruptcy  

But i will fold/crushed with my 9800gt  as long as it possible for me and hope everything come back  to normal for september/october.

 keep folding


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow man, you're still folding even though you need to go into bankruptcy? That earned you something special in the notes simply because of your kickass spirit.

Edited it to alphabetical to see if it looks good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 31, 2009)

only reason i been out in the past is due to one LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG vacation.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 31, 2009)

No worries, nobody will judge. And if they do I'll have Bogi break their knee caps with a tire iron. I envy the 'loooong' part of that vacation though. It sounds nice.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Name|Current Status
> 
> bogmali|Jerk, but owning me, and Folding At Full!|



Fixed


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Fixed



Fixed


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 31, 2009)

Looked twice didnt see me so maybe Im not on the team. Maybe Im not getting it. O well.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2009)

ive got a 280, a 3870, and an 8600 goin

im having trouble with the cpu client right now tho


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 31, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Name|Current Status
> Oily_17|To the extent of my knowledge, Folding At Full!|



Not quite at full power yet, my 4870's are idle atm, hope to have them WC and running again soon.
Also have a board/CPU for another couple of 260's in the near future... but the wife will  if I buy new hardware before going on holiday and sorting things out around the house


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 31, 2009)

My folding is on hiatus, as the ATI client has a habit of shutting down my gfx card, and doesn't play nice with other software on my pc.

The final straw was when I found my anti virus kept being disabled. Since I shut down the folding, no more issues.

Sorry guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 31, 2009)

Updated! Thanks for the info. 

A reminder this isn't meant to be anything for us to get mad at you. Any donation you can muster is one that we appreciate. No one has to worry about apologizing. Don Buck might send Bogmali and myself after should you not make your 'insurance' payments though, so no one be late on that.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 31, 2009)

Just bought 2 gts 250s and 1 8800 gt from Mike and finally got my 4850s back up. FULL SPEED AHEAD! Thanks for update yea I was feeling left out


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 31, 2009)

~16-17k coming online? 6kish average for GTS 250s and 4-5k from an 8800gt? Is this on top of what you're making already? If so, very nice. We'll be seeing you near the top of the producer list daily.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 31, 2009)

SMP clients on a Mac Pro 2Ghz x 4C, and E6300/ubuntu box.

Got a lot of CPUs, but barely any suitable GPUs, so most of them have been set to CRUNCH, except for my Linux/OSX boxes.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2009)

6k with a 250 ... god i fail i make 500 if im lucky on a 280 lol


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got my newly acquired 9600GSO Folding. 

My PS3 will fold on cool nights 1-2x a week and the 9600 will fold 24/7 until the temps get back up to 104+

Not a big contribution but it helps.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 31, 2009)

Does that count?  lol... 2x Cores on BOINC, 2x on F@H+GPU. MOARR SPEED!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

OT: Seti WU's take 29hours?!


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah... got 2 other rigs doing BOINC also.. 
looking into your Optie but not sure how much of an improvement it would be over a 2.8Ghz X2.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Yeah... got 2 other rigs doing BOINC also..
> looking into your Optie but not sure how much of an improvement it would be over a 2.8Ghz X2.



Oh, I am not too sure about the improvement there either. When I tested it out it sure felt faster than the 3800x2 I was comparing it against. I would drop the price more for a Cruncher too. Back to topic


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Flyordie, what's your F@H name? 

I think I'm going to update the chart to include Forum Name vs Folding name. Most times it will be the same but it can also help in the times when its not.

Also, ShibDib, something is really wrong if your GTX280 only gets you 500PPD. Have you tried it on the K9A2 board? Your P35 might be throttling it due to hardware limitations or you might have faulty hardware issues.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey Flyordie, what's your F@H name?
> 
> I think I'm going to update the chart to include Forum Name vs Folding name. Most times it will be the same but it can also help in the times when its not.
> 
> Also, ShibDib, something is really wrong if your GTX280 only gets you 500PPD. Have you tried it on the K9A2 board? Your P35 might be throttling it due to hardware limitations or you might have faulty hardware issues.



You can see my name in the screenie. ;-)
If you can't find it- NathanSkinner


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> 6k with a 250 ... god i fail i make 500 if im lucky on a 280 lol



We need to work on this. If you run 24/7 you should have 7-8k easily ppd.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We need to work on this. If you run 24/7 you should have 7-8k easily ppd.



my computer hasnt been off in weeks besides restarts for updates... as u can see in my sig im not getting good ppd numbers


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> my computer hasnt been off in weeks besides restarts for updates... as u can see in my sig im not getting good ppd numbers



Shib I fold her rig in my sig, and get an average of at least 5K. I think you may need some personal time with one of the guys who are more versed in this than I am, there is something very not right in your use of the 280.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2009)

wow nvm my gpu client hasnt been running just cpu, but i get a whineing sound when i rrun the gpu client


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2009)

Completely normal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just FYI, to make the table as accurate as possible, I'm not folding on my main rig due to it making it too hot in the bedroom.

Also, the 4200+/HD4890 currently aren't folding either, because it makes my office too hot.

I am about to bring a 9600GSO and Pentium D 830 up next week.

So basically Rig 1 and 3 down due to heat, but about 8 others not listed CPU folding at full to make up for them!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm having the same issues here....had to turn off my X3220 and 2X 9800GTX+ because the wife complained about the heat


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 1, 2009)

To Reduce heat- DROP VOLTAGES.. 
;-)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm having the same issues here....had to turn off my X3220 and 2X 9800GTX+ *because the wife complained about the heat*


Sounds like you need to be a bit more forceful in that household.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2009)

Buck, Have you seen the temps up here recently?  106 two days in a row!  Tomorrow will be the 9th day in a row over 90.  I'm blaming bog.

El, I will return to Folding once I can justify the electric used as a heat source for the house, most likely November.  8800GTS/512, 2X9600GSO384 and looking on CL


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in New York until Aug. 8th for work, checking every once in a while to make sure my rigs are up and running (fingers crossed).  The GF is able to get them back up for me if I call and walk her through things.  I haven't been able to get the SMP client to work for a bit though, even on a new build.  I've made up for the points by getting another 9600GSO online for a bit until I have to let it go and send it out to my brother.  I'll make sure to add the GPU client to the startup processes and give him a heads up.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sounds like you need to be a bit more forceful in that household.
> 
> http://softeuropean.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/slap.jpg



 That only lasted for a couple of days, they're back folding now




thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck, Have you seen the temps up here recently?  106 two days in a row!  Tomorrow will be the 9th day in a row over 90.  I'm blaming bog.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay for the first time got everything running. Got 1 8800gts512, 8800gt,2-4850,and 2 8800 gts 320. Mike sent the other three cards they are on the way!!! 2- 250 and another 8800 gt. Maybe 30k a day??? Saw that 106 temps for the Bee must be nice. Vegas is HOTTTTTT.Oh forgot got a 3870 folding too when son remembers to turn it on after his gaming sessions. FULL SPEED AHEAD!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 2, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck, Have you seen the temps up here recently?  106 two days in a row!  Tomorrow will be the 9th day in a row over 90.  I'm blaming bog.



Sounds like Bogmali is cooling his cards with outside air and contributing to global warming.



mx500torid said:


> Yay for the first time got everything running. Got 1 8800gts512, 8800gt,2-4850,and 2 8800 gts 320. Mike sent the other three cards they are on the way!!! 2- 250 and another 8800 gt. Maybe 30k a day??? Saw that 106 temps for the Bee must be nice. Vegas is HOTTTTTT.Oh forgot got a 3870 folding too when son remembers to turn it on after his gaming sessions. FULL SPEED AHEAD!



Excellent, thanks for stepping up. I figure you will have 34K+/- with proper overclocks. If you need some basic hardware to assist your set-up, give us a shout.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 2, 2009)

She-it. My third position is now in jeopardy. Guess I better bust my ass and get my quad core for rig 3.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2009)

Dont see Dank1983man420 on the list looks like he stepped it up too.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have STATUS, again

not much though


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have STATUS, again
> 
> not much though



WELCOME BACKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

Good news i will increase my ppd a lot in a couple of week.I found a new job(welder)and my bankruptcy is 130$ per month for 13 month.El fiendo and bogmali i'm coming back for you hehe. 

keep folding


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 3, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have STATUS, again
> 
> not much though



Oh yeah, the big guy is back.








stanhemi said:


> Good news i will increase my ppd a lot in a couple of week.I found a new job(welder)and my bankruptcy is 130$ per month for 13 month.El fiendo and bogmali i'm coming back for you hehe.
> 
> keep folding



That's great news Stanhemi! I'm looking forward to a 4-way shootout between you guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 3, 2009)

Updated. I think I got everyone. If I've missed you or you're not on the list, my apologies. Please post up or send me a PM.


On another note, where do you guys find women that not only put up with your computer tech habit but also help out on it? I mean I can barely find women worth locking up in my basement let alone be trusted with my computers.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh yeah, *the big guy is back*.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090802/Capture039.jpg
> 
> ...



I am back  just not very big anymore.

A 260 and 2-9600GSOs

Unemployed and too poor to play BIG any longer


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Just an update.

Thx to Stanhemi I'm running again, and hopefully more stable this time. 
Folding on ATI seems to be a bit of an artform, but what the hey.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm running around the ranking spots of 201 and 199 lol


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2009)

Jeez,  I've been consistent top 10 producer for weeks now,  no mention of CamelJock?


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 4, 2009)

/bonk El Fiendo. Cant forget CamelJock.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Updated. I think I got everyone. If I've missed you or you're not on the list, my apologies. Please post up or send me a PM.
> 
> 
> On another note, where do you guys find women that not only put up with your computer tech habit but also help out on it? I mean I can barely find women worth locking up in my basement let alone be trusted with my computers.



You'd be surprised how easy it is to get the gf pissy with you when you try to tell her like 15 times on the phone which icon to hit in rivatuner so she can set the clocks on the second vid card in the machine before running F@home.  Let's just say I've watched my fair share of HGTV (although some of the home designer chicks don't look that bad).

Edit:  Turned out it was my fault too.... didn't tell her to hit the square with the small triangle in it next to Driver Settings first.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, so I've updated a couple of times now. I got at least 1-25 and a few others who've piped up. If I still don't have you on there, post up and let me know. If your current status is incorrect (and you care to change it) post it up too. 

As an aside, in case you're reading this, Steevo do you need any assistance?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 7, 2009)

You can put me up. My rig is on 24/7 as of now with periodic restarts just to clean out the system.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

I just put 2 gtx260's up last night, finally!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 11, 2009)

I stopped recently as we had an issue with the electricity costing alot during one month, so me folding would of taken the piss. 

I'll resume soon though.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I just put 2 gtx260's up last night, finally!





Hey El, I'm back at 100%


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

Sizable update. Keep it coming guys, I think I've got everything to date. I've scoured a few threads for info.

Should anyone suffering issue need help, please remember we are always ready to help in any way possible. Post up in the tech assistance thread or in a thread of your own, and someone should be able to lend some knowledge.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 11, 2009)

Im coming back, got my 4830


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 12, 2009)

Im in and out, depending on the power situation, we have had alot of power outages, and ive gotten the electric bill up there a few times.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok! Got you guys in. I'm going to start scouring our active folders and adding in everyone who's folding active and then add a generic status in. Until I hear more, I'll assume its at that.

From the looks of the table, a lot of people are sidelined due to heat. I was surprised seeming we have such good Team PPD considering how many of our members are pulling the punches during summer. We should be good to blaze unholy hell all up and down genetic diseases come winter, with our only hindrance being electricity cost.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 12, 2009)

my card is at 90 degrees with stock clocks and today is a cool day


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 12, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> my card is at 90 degrees with stock clocks and today is a cool day


Is the fan @ 100%? Try taking the case side off and/or directing a 120mm fan towards the card.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 12, 2009)

glad to see I made the list

Just folding her rig while SIMS 3 isn't giving the card a workout, lags too much for both to run. Glad to help though. After the summer either my 280 or 275 will go back to full action as well. Glad to help the cause, keep up all the good work.

On a side note I see I went from 23 to 21...who dropped out?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is the fan @ 100%? Try taking the case side off and/or directing a 120mm fan towards the card.




Its this, no fan control and the case is already open 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127420


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Its this, no fan control and the case is already open
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127420



Is it clean, and have you tried new compound?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 13, 2009)

its clean and i dont want to us AS5, id have to ship in some TIM.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 13, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Its this, no fan control and the case is already open
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127420



If you look through the 4850 thread, you'll find one of the companies has updated bios files for every make and model of 4850.  I found one that matched my off-the-wall brand that included fan control.  I then used RBE to set the voltages I wanted, and bingo, a well behaved card.

I'm thinking that the same company might have similar list of bios files for your card.  (Jeez, I wish I could remember which one.  Freeking old age sucks)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 13, 2009)

I looked and the connector had 2 wires. Im guessing a three wire one would have speed control?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the third wire is Fan speed monitor, and the 2 wires you're looking at are going to be hot and ground. Therefore aside from voltage tweaking to the fan itself I don't think you're going to be doing any sort of fan control. Sucky deal. You might be able to get a 120mm and point it straight at it for an improvement.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 13, 2009)

started folding again GTX275 100% 18/7...lol gotta have a few hours to play games


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 13, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> I looked and the connector had 2 wires. Im guessing a three wire one would have speed control?



El Fienfo is right.  You're stuck unless you upgrade your fan/cooler.  That sucks.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't wait for the cooler temps, although the heat right now isn't stopping me. Right now it is 100F w/ no AC on, but my GSO is working a 1888 that keeps the temps @ 65C. Yesterday it was working a 511 that got it up to 81C- I hate 511s.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 13, 2009)

I have two secrets to beating the heat.

1.  Liquid cooling - see my temps below.



2.  I live in the San Francisco bay area.  Yes, fog is good.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Can't wait for the cooler temps, although the heat right now isn't stopping me. Right now it is 100F w/ no AC on, but my GSO is working a 1888 that keeps the temps @ 65C. Yesterday it was working a 511 that got it up to 81C- I hate 511s.


Have you set the -advmethods flag? You will see alot less 511pt WU's with that flag set.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2009)

@Buck, no I have not. I will set it as soon as the current 1888 finishes. Any more info on what that flag does specifically?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 13, 2009)

Damnit really? I hate to but I always have at least 2 cards folding 511s out of 4. Most times I've got 3 511's on the go. Thanks Buck.

I'm about to drop to 2 cards and a CPU, and those may be erratic. Rig 2 is getting parted and sold as a means to an end. On top of that I'm getting my electrical done so I may be out for a few days or more. Hope I can get this done quickly.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> @Buck, no I have not. I will set it as soon as the current 1888 finishes. Any more info on what that flag does specifically?


The flag gives the GPU a "Beta" designation. When connecting to the assignment server, beta work units will be issued if available. 511pt work units are no longer beta, so you should see more 591X(1888pt) work units. This means less heat overall due to the pulsing that the 591X client utilizes. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 13, 2009)

Let's see. 

RMA'ing

EVGA 750i FTW (hopefully)
2 x 9800GTX (hopefully)

If all things are RMA'd successfully, they'll be sold off along with

2 x CPUs -> Q9450, E8500
2 x Motherboards -> 1 DP45SG and 1 P5K Deluxe
3 x PSUs -> 1 TX850, 1 PCP&C 750W, 1 Antec Quattro 850
2 x 2GB DDR3 (keeping all my DDR2)
1 x CPU cooler

Pretty much I'm cleaning out everything but HDDs, opticals, some memory, my cases and 4x GTX 260s. From there everything is bought anew (read: decently priced used). I was planning on getting 2 late model Penryn quads and some 3x PCI-E motherboards.

Now is the chance to corrupt me into thinking i7 rigs. I'm highly suggestive right now especially if the dollars make sense.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The flag gives the GPU a "Beta" designation. When connecting to the assignment server, beta work units will be issued if available. 511pt work units are no longer beta, so you should see more 591X(1888pt) work units. This means less heat overall due to the pulsing that the 591X client utilizes. Hope that clears it up.



Ill try that as well


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow Buck thanks. I love 1888's and so far after adding that they're all I've gotten.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If all things are RMA'd successfully, they'll be sold off along with
> 
> 2 x CPUs -> *Q9450*, E8500



Feel free to shoot me a PM if you do decide to let the CPU go. I have been looking for a 45nm 775 Quad to replace my Q6600 (was hoping for a trade though) in my cruncher. 

Also, I have upgraded my 9600GSO to a GTX260 216


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd love to save it for you man, but most of those parts were spoken for within a day of that post, the quad being one of them.

I'm actually busting it all apart tonight I think. I've got a successful RMA request on my motherboard for starters. While I'm doing that I'm going to part out my other 2 rigs and make one rig I'm selling as a whole locally. From there sporadic parts sales will be taken care of. After taking my remaining parts and cobbling together a computer, I'm going to have to attempt to finish off my 9800GTXs. They're not firing on all cylinders and have gotten quite unstable. Those will be next to RMA. Going to have to reinstall my operating system too.

I plan on taking care of most of this tonight. It's going to be a long night.

Tossed in an update here or there, keep em coming guys.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2009)

BuckNasty And Lamp how many 511s do you get? I added the flag and have gotten 3 511 since- cant escape them!

El, if the quad falls through let me know. Really considering my long term setup to be a Q9550 and SLI 260s instead of going the i7 route.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ...It's going to be a long night.



This ought to be interesting...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> 2 x CPUs -> Q9450, E8500
> 2 x Motherboards -> 1 DP45SG and *1 P5K Deluxe*
> 3 x PSUs -> 1 TX850, 1 PCP&C 750W, 1 Antec Quattro 850
> 2 x 2GB DDR3 (keeping all my DDR2)
> 1 x CPU cooler



How much do you want for that mobo? If you're in the market for some i7 parts, shoot me a list as I have access to some decent boards only used for testing and review


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

theonedub said:


> BuckNasty And Lamp how many 511s do you get?



When I left that comment I got three 1888's in a row . But it doesn't completely get rid of 511's. You might just be getting unlucky


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 18, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> When I left that comment I got three 1888's in a row . But it doesn't completely get rid of 511's. You might just be getting unlucky


the 511's are working their way back into the mix. I have 6 out of 20 right now. Oh well, could be worse.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> When I left that comment I got three 1888's in a row . But it doesn't completely get rid of 511's. You might just be getting unlucky



Yeah it must be bad luck. I got a few more 511s although in the last few hours I have only had one 511 and a bunch of 353s.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry Bogi, that board got spoken for by the same guy as the Q9450. 

I will however take you up on the i7 parts offer.



I'm currently limping along on 2 9800GTXs that are tossing NANs. Oh yeah, goodbye PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I will however take you up on the i7 parts offer.




Here is a sample............LINK....I know the guy and that is a very cheap board..He's only used it to test and do a review on it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2009)

had alot to do to my rig however im stepping back into the game







linux box running

5 more to go

then on to my rig

the house server

the laptop 

so that will be 9 rigs minimum by the end.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> had alot to do to my rig however im stepping back into the game
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090818/snapshot1.png
> 
> ...



Welcome back Solaris17! We can always use your help.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 19, 2009)

are you going to fold all 4 cores of those GX2's


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> are you going to fold all 4 cores of those GX2's



ya and maybe the proc itself though to be honest it will do over 20k with the cards themselves.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 19, 2009)

Got a EVGA 780 from Mike tonight. Gonna put my GTS 250 (2) on it. Im waiting for word on a possible 9800 gtx. I think they will all run together on that board. Let me know if Im wrong. I do have a 8800 GTS 512, will that run with the 250s? Also got a MSI P7N board off Ebay for 39 bucks. Hoping to have that up soon with three 9600 gso. Man that room is hot! Hey Buck one of those MSI 8800 gts 320 that I got from you is running a 1888 right now and it says 5800 ppd!!! Watching for a mushroom cloud to rise up any second.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Got a EVGA 780 from Mike tonight. Gonna put my GTS 250 (2) on it. Im waiting for word on a possible 9800 gtx. I think they will all run together on that board. Let me know if Im wrong. I do have a 8800 GTS 512, will that run with the 250s? Also got a MSI P7N board off Ebay for 39 bucks. Hoping to have that up soon with three 9600 gso. Man that room is hot! Hey Buck one of those MSI 8800 gts 320 that I got from you is running a 1888 right now and it says 5800 ppd!!! Watching for a mushroom cloud to rise up any second.


Yes, the 8800GTS 512 will play nice with the 250's. I got my 780i from Mike 2 days ago and it's a great board. Overclocks a little better than my P5Q Pro. It's kinda fun to play around with Sli also


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

9800GTX+ added. 

When the next gen cards come out I think I will add another 260 if the price is right (MB upgrade as well).


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok, I've updated the table to reflect the people stepping up their game. Might I also add, I like seeing that. Good show guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ok, I've updated the table to reflect the people stepping up their game. Might I also add, I like seeing that. Good show guys.



i want on the list with a cool phrase next to my name


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ok, I've updated the table to reflect the people stepping up their game. Might I also add, I like seeing that. Good show guys.



I think the list is a great idea, pretty funny stuff. One correction for me though: the GSO is gone. It was replaced by the GTX 260 Core 216  Thanks!


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 20, 2009)

Im active! Can i be in the table??? Im folding as fast as my little 8800's can go! Also trying to figure out why I can't seem to get two (and three) gpu's going at one time. I've followed every tutorial I have found, and asked questions all over the place but all i get is blue screens. But yea I have two 8800's  (in two diff rigs) folding 24/7 and working on a third, RMAing a 4th. Maybe they'll all be folding one day.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i want on the list with a cool phrase next to my name



Oh damn! Did I forget you? I'm sorry dude. Writing up something nice like.


Onedub, I'll fix that right up. Papahyooie sorry, I'll add you in too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2009)

if you need proof







fourth core is down atm...im still tinkering but it will be 20k+ ppd at the end promise.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Koalas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Nice Koalas.



rotating background  currently its on australia


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 24, 2009)

Updated with my plans for Bogi.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Updated with my plans for Bogi.




Just don't run out of steam like the last time


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2009)

doing memtests on my ram and eletric bill came ... need is say more :|


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

I fixed my video card quirks and am now folding in my video card's spare time.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

Just move that gso that Dub got rid of and add it to mine. Just got it folding Didnt think i would make it though all i had was a 3 gb hard drive but it worked. Mike sending some so I can crunch with it to no room on hard drive for that right now/ Love those gso cards but for some reason i cant raise the fan speed on these. Anyone got any ideas? I tried Rivatuner and evga programs. Neither worked. Running this on an old power supply with 17 amps on 12+. Dont know how long it will last.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Just move that gso that Dub got rid of and add it to mine. Just got it folding Didnt think i would make it though all i had was a 3 gb hard drive but it worked. Mike sending some so I can crunch with it to no room on hard drive for that right now/ Love those gso cards but for some reason *i cant raise the fan speed* on these. Anyone got any ideas? I tried Rivatuner and evga programs. Neither worked. Running this on an old power supply with 17 amps on 12+. Dont know how long it will last.



Fan speed is fixed on those cards.

The gso's don't need a big psu.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

OK Thanks it seems to be doing great atm.


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, you should be fine. 3GB harddrive lol... the smallest I ever used was 2GB, and it died within a month of my usingit


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

I got 80 mb free


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I got 80 mb free


Oooh, where do we get free hard drives? I need one for my next build. I'm also trying to boot a folding/crunching rig from a flash drive. If anyone has experience, please help.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 30, 2009)

Yey. Im back up and running with my GTX260, then two 8800GTs next week!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oooh, where do we get free hard drives? I need one for my next build. I'm also trying to boot a folding/crunching rig from a flash drive. If anyone has experience, please help.



That was an old 3 gb I had from loooonnnnggg ago and after i put xp, dx9, drivers, folding and crunching i had 80 mb left.


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2009)

I just added my P3 750MHz. There's no stoppin this team now!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 31, 2009)

Just so everyone is aware, I should start back folding atleast 24hrs a day for about 5 days or so when the winter months arrive.
So my epic sweet return with my old, yet determined rig is near!


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

It's been chilly the past few days around here. It's time for the 2-3 weeks of watching the temp monitors go updownupdownupdownupdownupdown, and then solid cold for about 5 months, except a few quirky days where it'll jump to like 80 degrees, then snowstorm next day

I love ohio weather


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 31, 2009)

hat said:


> I love ohio weather



Oh dude I know. Hit about 58F I think here in North Canton. Although I love the Ohio autumns


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

Fiendo is slacking on his glorious OP duties.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 31, 2009)

My HTPC is set up in GPU mode for the team.  Don't expect much from it... it's just a nV 9600, but it'll be slow and steady.

Just call it the 'lil Dell that could.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 31, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> My HTPC is set up in GPU mode for the team.  Don't expect much from it... it's just a nV 9600, but it'll be slow and steady.
> 
> Just call it the 'lil Dell that could.



Welcome to the dark side!!!


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

haha yeah, we call it the "dark side" because once you get enough rigs up and running, the lights in your house dim


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 31, 2009)

hat said:


> Fiendo is slacking on his glorious OP duties.



Hey!

Big update! Names added, people modified. When I stop slacking I'll scour EoC stats for names I don't currently have.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 1, 2009)

Gettinga q6600 soon


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 1, 2009)

hat said:


> haha yeah, we call it the "dark side" because once you get enough rigs up and running, the lights in your house dim


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 1, 2009)

how much pp for a q6600?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Update of updates!

Shiny new interface. Might do more with it, but more names should be added as time goes. Let's see what we can do about turning those yellow and red names into green ones though. We'll need all we can muster to vanquish the people on our tail.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 2, 2009)

OK, as of tonight, I sould have 3x gtx260's going for the cause. Howver, I'll be camping over the weekend, so they may need to be shut down for a couple of days. As of labor day, all three rigs will be folding and crunching 24/7.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blasted out of the gates and hit a spike strip. I hate to sound like a repetitive whore, but if you need help money or deals on computer parts, hit me up and I may be able to help.

yes i do apologize for this..i was reviewing a panzerbox and everything was going fine. but since iv switched cases back if i try to fold my system hardlocks...im not entirely sure what to do or how to fix it .iv tried everything from reseating the cards to uninstalling/reinstalling/reconfig F@H and she still wont light im going to tear down and try again here soon. my water bracket should get here anyday now and with that ill be able to OC and hopefully the rebuild willslap these cards back into a better mood.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, as of tonight, I sould have 3x gtx260's going for the cause. Howver, I'll be camping over the weekend, so they *may need to be shut down for a couple of days.* As of labor day, all three rigs will be folding and crunching 24/7.





I believe this is what I said about not being Buck and PaulieG


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> Blasted out of the gates and hit a spike strip. I hate to sound like a repetitive whore, but if you need help money or deals on computer parts, hit me up and I may be able to help.
> 
> yes i do apologize for this..i was reviewing a panzerbox and everything was going fine. but since iv switched cases back if i try to fold my system hardlocks...im not entirely sure what to do or how to fix it .iv tried everything from reseating the cards to uninstalling/reinstalling/reconfig F@H and she still wont light im going to tear down and try again here soon. my water bracket should get here anyday now and with that ill be able to OC and hopefully the rebuild willslap these cards back into a better mood.




Well damn, I'm thoroughly stumped on what could be the issue. I trust you tried separate revisions of drivers? I know who you are and I know its a stupid question. I still have to ask. Its the only thing I can think of off hand.

Oh, and don't apologize for anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well damn, I'm thoroughly stumped on what could be the issue. I trust you tried separate revisions of drivers? I know who you are and I know its a stupid question. I still have to ask. Its the only thing I can think of off hand.
> 
> Oh, and don't apologize for anything.



hah ya im like freaking out. i was complaining about it on TS a couple nights ago sneeky athlon erocker can tell you i had to hard reset every 20min because i was trying to get the clients to work and it would hard lock my system. but ya iv tried drives from 182 up to currents including betas..and she still wont engage. as soon as i get a couple thousand iterations complete on every unit the system hardlocks and requires a restart. iv tried deleting the work folder que info reinstalled the program tried a diff version everything under the sun. the only thing i seriously have left is to rebuild the entire system.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey El, I think my issues are gone so update your tracker.........


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hah ya im like freaking out. i was complaining about it on TS a couple nights ago sneeky athlon erocker can tell you i had to hard reset every 20min because i was trying to get the clients to work and it would hard lock my system. but ya iv tried drives from 182 up to currents including betas..and she still wont engage. as soon as i get a couple thousand iterations complete on every unit the system hardlocks and requires a restart. iv tried deleting the work folder que info reinstalled the program tried a diff version everything under the sun. the only thing i seriously have left is to rebuild the entire system.



You are running the Tray Client with the viewer. The viewer is notorious for system crashes. Delete the client and download the console Client. It has no viewer, but lots of production.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You are running the Tray Client with the viewer. The viewer is notorious for system crashes. Delete the client and download the console Client. It has no viewer, but lots of production.



ill give it a go


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got moved to a new project at work that has me slammed for the next few weeks.  What does this mean to the TPU folding team?  It means that don't have time for gaming... which means I get to dedicate my GTX 280 to all of you for a while.

Hope it helps send the woodchucks scampering back to the forest.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 4, 2009)

i have about 50 days left before my step up runs out on my 275 would it be a worth while upgrade to go to a 285 for folding? im not sure it will gain me much,what do you guys think?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i have about 50 days left before my step up runs out on my 275 would it be a worth while upgrade to go to a 285 for folding? im not sure it will gain me much,what do you guys think?


A 285 will fold a little better due to the mem bus increase. Shaders makes the difference and the count is the same between both cards. i would wait for next generation before putting anymore money out.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 6, 2009)

Current status:

HTPC (Palit 9600GT Sonic 1gb) folding full time.

Gamer (dual EVGA GTX 280 SSC) folding on both GPUs a few hours a day on most days.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 6, 2009)

Current Status:

XFX 8800GT 512MB = 4,500 PPD
Inno3D 8800GT 512MB = 4,300 PPD

Folding near 24/7 on both, but i pause the XFX one when i go ingame.

The XFX has an 8500RPM at 100% fan... imagine that.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

Two more 8800GT's added to the mix tonight (thank God for CL, $100 for both cards) on top of the two GTS250's coming from the egg.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 8, 2009)

As stated in another thread, my lovely laptop is now folding!
However, I don't think the gpu client will work


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 8, 2009)

Dismantled my gaming rig so I could fold with a 250. (ASUS P5Q Pro w/ E8400).  Much better than my ATI card!  Looking to go dual card, with either a P55 or get an nforce 750.  Second choice would be cheaper 'cuz I already have everything I need except the motherboard and a second card.  For me money is a issue right now, otherwise I'd go P55 or X58 and have done with it.  Only trouble is, all the nforce 750 boards have crappy reviews.  Any thoughts/recommendations from my fellow folders would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll sell you my EVGA 750i FTW fresh from RMA. One of the better ones from what I've heard and it worked great for me. It got RMA'd due to an issue with an internal Sata header, and the entire board was replaced. Depending on how warranty works you'd either get lifetime through me or lifetime yourself. Someone whose dealt with this before should be able to clarify what to do with warranty here. I just got it last week so I've got another 25 days before their 30 day registration window is closed. After that I'll sell you my 9800 GTXs (or one of).


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2009)

I discharged the P3 750 from service. It's just not worth running it. Way too slow at less than ~1% per hour, espically when you consider that it was only running the old, generic single core client anyway.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 10, 2009)

Evga GTX 275 SC core 633 shaders 1620 mem 1107
Sparkle GTX 275 D3 core 633 shaders 1620 mem 1116
XFX 260 BE core 612 shaders 1458 mem 1080
PS3


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 10, 2009)

OK, all three of my gtx260 are up as of last night, and should be folding 24/7. Possibly adding another gtx260 to each rig, if I can find them cheap .


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 11, 2009)

Picked up a MSI 680 board today and Bog is sending a couple 9800 gtx+ so hopefully will add a few more points.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey El Fiendo. Can you put my status back to "active". Thanks!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey El Fiendo. Can you put my status back to "active". Thanks!



Welcome back Paulie!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome back Paulie!!!



I'll be sticking around this time to steal someones pie. I'm trying to track down at least another gtx260 or two to add to the mix.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm trying to track down at least another gtx260 or two to add to the mix.



What's your budget like? There are a few on my local CL for <$150 both vanilla and OC 216 cores. LMK if you want me to make a move on them (price haggling)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

Put the GTX280 back into production tonight. That with her 275, I should be able to add a few thousand PPD to the total.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, update for you.

I've had to really lower my PPD. Im back at college and doing 8am - 6pm (including travel). So i can't leave my computer on. However, me and kyle are working on an idea and we may have something brilliant. If it gets the go-ahead, we'll tell you all and you'll notice a nice increase. I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, I've been updating everyone as I go, but I've made a few more changes today and thought I'd bump this on up!

Updated.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 19, 2009)

I LOVE the terminology ....



> but is *percolating* some ideas with Kyle


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 20, 2009)

I bare good news. Ive not been folding at all for some time now, however i have just started college and my tutor seems very enthusiastic about folding - now Im going to ask if I can set up one, maybe two 24/7 folders in our lab, both for foldings benefit and to distinguish myself in the class.

So, fingers crossed. Who knows, I may get full college sponsorship and set up a few clusters 

(Just ruined moons big moment haha. We will be working as a dynamic duo (kinda like batman & robin only far more enthusiastic )) so ANY, and I do mean ANY donations in the form of spare parts would be incredible to help us get this idea on its feet.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2009)

We are a dynamic duo, however, im Batman... Kyle is Robin.

And i say the same, any donations would go towards a great cause. Be it 10GB Hard drives, Crap DDR2 RAM, AM2 CPUs... etc... Thanks!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes moon, im Robin 

As moon has said, any donations will be put to damn good use, Ill even happily do a video shout out to the person of the piece of hardware! 

Oh, and kids, add another GTX260 to the list, ill be doing chunks of work from now on


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2009)

Update:

Now folding with a GTS 250 and an HD 4850.  Raised my output from @2500 PPD to 8000+ PPD.  Nothing to brag about.  Just trying to do my part.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Update:
> 
> Now folding with a GTS 250 and an HD 4850.  Raised my output from @2500 PPD to 8000+ PPD.  Nothing to brag about.  Just trying to do my part.


*
Brag away brother!* Shout it the heavens if you got more PPD online. Thanks for adding the card.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2009)

Waiting on a 750i motherboard I just bought from El Fiendo.  Taking it's sweet time.  Sled dogs must be waiting for snow. 

Once I get it, I'll be adding another card, and I'll be able to put my gaming PC back together (see System specs) for a few more PPD.  I'd like to get to 15K PPD.  

The launch of the ATI 5000 series should cause a big drop in Nvidia prices.  Hope so at least..


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

It's tracking shows it as arrived in country so I think either Monday or Tuesday at the latest and it should be to you. Glad to see its getting used so well for our team, and with a 15k boost it should show you some top 10 positions.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 21, 2009)

I switched out a motherboard this weekend that allowed me to add two GPUs to my systems.  A GTX260 and a 8800gt.

XFX 780i with two GTX260's
Asus P5Q-E with two GTX275's
emachines with one 8800gt

This is my first jump into the multiple GPU arena, I hope everthing goes well .


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2009)

All you people adding steam make me feel insignificant 

I remember when I used to be in the top ten with a mere Athlon64 x2 5200+ at 2.75GHz running SMP and that was it. It's nice to see our team grow but I miss the glory of being a top contributor. It's taking me forever to claw my way up from the 60th spot you all have pushed me down to.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hat, and everyone else who may feel this way, no matter how small you may feel you're just as valued a contributor as the rest. I actually would love to see more guys averaging between 1k and 10k. Its all well and good for Buck to hit 140k, but should anything ever happen (knock on wood) then we lose that much of our PPD. Higher PPD per member can be a huge detriment to the team too if we rely on them too much.

This may sound cliche, but you're the foundation that helps even out the swings of the big numbers. I've seen 'big' folders fluctate 7k some days, just by the way points were turned in. You still live at home on a tight budget don't you? The fact that you're folding alone is a great thing. I wouldn't be able to were I still living with my parents. I have no doubt that you'll get back on top, and thank you for all that you've done thus far.


Having said that, and I hate to rain on all over you, but I just decided to take my first ever stroll into the AMD motherboard universe. Even though my plan in going i7 was to reduce 3 computers down to 2, I go and increase that number to 3 again. Sorry bank account, one day you'll know peace.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry bank account, one day you'll know peace.



This from the guy who said 





> Gentlemen, it has us. We're in its grasp and its a cruel mistress.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry bank account, one day you'll know peace.



Ah, yes, the good old bank balance.  I just got back from the Doctor.  Seems I may have some bad disks in my back.  Going for an MRI on Monday.  Even if the insurance company doesn't completely screw me, I have a $1400 deductible.  Going to put a damper on my PC upgrade plans.  

Don't worry 'bout my health.  I'm going to one of the best sports med guys on the planet.  I am being _very_ well cared for by some extremely competent folks.  Just not looking forward to locking horns with my health insurance company.

As for being one of the "little people" in the TPU folding team, I'm so proud to be part of it.  While it's great to watch the Buck/Bog wars, I still get a kick out of watching my own slow climb up the charts.  Big folder, little folder, it's all good.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry bank account, one day you'll know peace.



_Screw it!!_....I aint taking it with me, so added another 260 today ~40,000PPD


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 22, 2009)

holy . . . 

Nice output oily


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> _Screw it!!_....I aint taking it with me, so added another 260 today ~40,000PPD




That's what I say........oh and added my 2nd GTX280 to the mix


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 22, 2009)

I love Oily's screenshot, it looks like my computer builds.

Gaming rig "9600GSO"
Folding rig "GTX 260"

Very nice guys, keep adding cards!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 22, 2009)

Little update- got a cpu on the way to get my MSI 680 board with 4 pcie slots up. Taking the radeons off folding so gonna be all Nvidia for folding. Hoping for a little ppd increase.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 23, 2009)

The way things are going you will need over 30,000 ppd just to get into the top 10.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok here is the deal with me:  

I am at college, no way to maintain my main rig back home!  When I go back during November I will have it folding 24/7.  When I left initially for college the power was out 1 day after, so I did not even finish a WU!  

My 4850 is not alot, I really need to get an NVIDIA card, but I really don't have the time or money to get one, drive home for a weekend and install it.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 25, 2009)

*been awhile *

Sorry guy's that i haven't been around to help but work prevented it (traveling) 
I'm back home and ready to fire up my main/and some others. 
I have Win 7 on my main rig ..... do the clients run the same? Any problems i need to look out for? I'm mainly talking the Gpu client , but will get SMP going also....

If any new apps or monitoring programs have been released please let me know!! I'ts been since around April since i last origamied a protein :shadedshu


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

Adding you up right now.

You won't see too much difference, the GPUs and SMPs all still run fine. If you were setting your process priority before using Prifinity, you'll notice that it doesn't play too well with Windows 7 (could just be x64 Win7 though, not sure). As a result I'm going to recommend going with Process Lasso. Its actually proven to be a better program over Prifinity in general (for my tastes) and it works flawlessly in Win7 x64 which is what really matters.

Other than that, everything is essentially the same. I believe you will no longer need to use dummy plugs on multiple GPU systems (if you have one) because the nVidia driver set 190.xx is supposed to allow for folding on all cards without the dummy plug installed.|


OH! You will need to get the 6.24 drop in binary file (http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther) and drop it in your SMP folder if you use the regular SMP client. This will extend the expiration date of the client to July 4, 2010 and allow the client to actually do work units. Otherwise you'll get an 'out of date' type message.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info   crazy canadians :shadedshu.................j/k I miss the team


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 27, 2009)

Welp, my father just bitched at me for having my computer on "for no reason."
So again, my computer will be on whenever I can get it on and keep it on.
Sorry mates


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 27, 2009)

I got my 8800gt running last night, yeah things didn't work out last weekend.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 27, 2009)

OK 2 9800 GTX+ running now. Takes me so long to set up these multi card setups. Forgot to extend the desktop After reading about theonedubs heat problems with his 9800 GTX I was a little worried but got these from Boggy and they humming along at 68c. Falmon says another 13000 ppd but we will see.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> OK 2 9800 GTX+ running now. Takes me so long to set up these multi card setups. Forgot to extend the desktop After reading about theonedubs heat problems with his 9800 GTX I was a little worried but got these from Boggy and they humming along at 68c. Falmon says another 13000 ppd but we will see.




Yup, never had any heat issues with those. I even cranked the clocks on those and the temps stayed at about the same as stock


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

Just added my 9600GT and 3800+ X2 for folding.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> OK 2 9800 GTX+ running now. Takes me so long to set up these multi card setups. Forgot to extend the desktop After reading about theonedubs heat problems with his 9800 GTX I was a little worried but got these from Boggy and they humming along at 68c. Falmon says another 13000 ppd but we will see.



Yeah, my Galaxy has a non-reference cooler. I am not sure what cooler those 9800GTXs have, but if they are the reference dual slot, rear exhaust coolers that the GT2xx series has heat will never be a problem. My GTX 260 216 runs @ 75% fan speed in 100F+ ambient and usually only hits 69-70 (72 on rare esp hot days). 

As for my Folding- I have a GTX 275 coming my way that should be up by Wednesday to replace my 260. My 9800GT in WCG1 will go offline, but will be upgraded with my GTX 260 and Rosewill 600w PSU.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 28, 2009)

Expect me to make the full switch over in December.  I will be F@H with an HD5850, HD2600XT (if I haven't sold it).  My HD4850 is being decomissioned as a backup card as soon as the HD5850 dishes out.  Its rare you get a 750Mhz stable HD4850 w/o any Software/Hard Mods   Who knows, maybe if I RMA the card a few weeks b4 the warranty runs out... I will get an HD5850 in return... hehehe


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yeah, my Galaxy has a non-reference cooler.



I feel your pain brother. These things run so hot that I have to place them on the outside of my rigs so they can intake cooler air. Obviously, Galaxy saved alot of money on the cooler.:shadedshu I really shouldn't complain since I got these for $70.00/ea shipped.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 28, 2009)

hey buck where is my badge


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey buck where is my badge


We have not finalized the design and I have a few details to work out with W1zz. Should be sometime late this week.


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah me too


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I feel your pain brother. These things run so hot that I have to place them on the outside of my rigs so they can intake cooler air. Obviously, Galaxy saved alot of money on the cooler.:shadedshu I really shouldn't complain since I got these for $70.00/ea shipped.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090927/P1000672.jpg



Holy crap Buck, two flying spaghetti monsters in one picture.

The things we do to fold.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I feel your pain brother. These things run so hot that I have to place them on the outside of my rigs so they can intake cooler air. Obviously, Galaxy saved alot of money on the cooler.:shadedshu I really shouldn't complain since I got these for $70.00/ea shipped.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090927/P1000672.jpg




 Dang I gotta make me a rack got all mine sitting on the floor and i aint posting no pics most mine are spagetti monsters


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 28, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Dang I gotta make me a rack got all mine sitting on the floor and i aint posting no pics most mine are spagetti monsters



I agree with everything you just said.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 28, 2009)

does anyone have a spare card there selling cheap,id like to put another card on this board to fold..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> does anyone have a spare card there selling cheap,id like to put another card on this board to fold..



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104508


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I feel your pain brother. These things run so hot that I have to place them on the outside of my rigs so they can intake cooler air. Obviously, Galaxy saved alot of money on the cooler.:shadedshu I really shouldn't complain since I got these for $70.00/ea shipped.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090927/P1000672.jpg



 you know exactly what I mean. I think the difference between max and min RPM on that fan is 50RPM...


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey El Fiendo... you could change my status to something along the lines of occasionally poking you in the eye on the pie chart.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Heading out to a funeral, going to be folding all day!!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Heading out to a funeral, going to be folding all day!!



Hope that didn't sound un-human. 

My GF G'Ma passed away and I was going for support. I don't even know the whole family and it was really weird being there. 

But yeah, folding all day!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

No, I just had a moment where I went to thank you and asked myself would it seem like I was thanking the folding or the funeral?

Anyways, high fives for folding!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> No, I just had a moment where I went to thank you and asked myself would it seem like I was thanking the folding or the funeral?



Both?  Neither are things we want to do, nor are they things we HAVE to do, but they are things we do to demonstrate our humanity.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2009)

Got both rigs functioning now. GTX 280 in mine, a GTX 285 in hers. Looking like 15-16K PPD. GOnna try and heat this room with GPU's this winter


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Both?  Neither are things we want to do, nor are they things we HAVE to do, but they are things we do to demonstrate our humanity.



Oh very true, and Castiel good show for manning up and doing it.

I was afraid I'd appear thankful that the funeral was happening (thus allowing him to fold) is what I meant.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> No, I just had a moment where I went to thank you and asked myself would it seem like I was thanking the folding or the funeral?
> 
> Anyways, high fives for folding!



I had the same internal conflict right after I hit the "Thanks" button


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 1, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Both?  Neither are things we want to do, nor are they things we HAVE to do, but they are things we do to demonstrate our humanity.



Very well said.  Thanks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

I was about to tell El that it looks like fall is here and that I'm back, but he's already changed my status.  But, I also have a new toy:






This will allow me to add the second 9600GSO that I have, that's been sitting here since June.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was about to tell El that it looks like fall is here and that I'm back, but he's already changed my status.  But, I also have a new toy:
> 
> ...



9600GSO's have been so underated. I have 12 that account for 51,600 of my daily points. They accept a heavy overclock and still run cool regardless of how I abuse them.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 2, 2009)

damn I had to shut down a few rigs. Got my electric bill  Gonna keep a few going 24-7. Was almost at 60k and still didnt have all going. Maybe with not needing a/c as much I can put more up but gotta pay this bill. Sorry guys.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Wait, you're supposed to _pay_ bills?



Oh. Shi


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Wait, you're supposed to _pay_ bills?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Shi



bill fail

i see his PPD crashing drastically in the coming month


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Its too bad, he had just spiked up to an astounding 60k PPD. Those kinds of numbers do end up costing though. Low power 9600 GSOs x 10 are your friend.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

you guys want to produce some more ppd here is a quick trick...if your worried about heat with the nvidia series..or instability clock the shaders...thats the secret..in my oc experience with nvidia cards the shaders easily do 200mhz over stock..that and thats what matters in F@H not so much the core...when you oc the shaders the heat output is only a degree or so over what you already run...and its good for a couple k PPD weather it be a day or in the total at the end of the week. shaders are were its at. just a tip for those that didnt know


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 2, 2009)

I didnt overclock any of my gpu ran em stock. Less trouble for me. 480 electric bill shocked me. Prolly drop back to 30k ppd but once bill lowers maybe next month Ill be back.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

MX, are you Folding ANY ATI's?  They're the worst for PPD/watt


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I just passed the 2 million mark according to Stanford. 
http://img.techpowerup.org/091002/fah2m.jpg


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> $480 electric bill shocked me.


Mine was $571.00 last month and will prob be more this month:shadedshu. I'll have to cut back someday, as I cannot keep dishing out this kinda cash. Looks like Bogmali will be king someday.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Or worse, me?

King Fiendo. I like that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Or worse, me?
> 
> King Fiendo. I like that.


It does have a nice ring to it.....


----------



## bogmali (Oct 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like Bogmali will be king someday.



Wow I do not envy you on that category Buck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

Bout time i made an appearence on this thread i think - Ive been folding for at least a year or so pretty much non stop on my Core Duo T2300 laptop. I was almost top 10 - then CUDA was released, gained popularity & I was slowly pushed down to under 100 (LOL) but my laptops pretty much folding 24/7 - I might not be as fast as SLI with CUDA but Ive been folding persistantly so should have decent scores.

So - still alive & well. maybe I will transfer my folding to a more powerful rig at a later date.

plodding along ftw


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 3, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bout time i made an appearence on this thread i think - Ive been folding for at least a year or so pretty much non stop on my Core Duo T2300 laptop. I was almost top 10 - then CUDA was released, gained popularity & I was slowly pushed down to under 100 (LOL) but my laptops pretty much folding 24/7 - I might not be as fast as SLI with CUDA but Ive been folding persistantly so should have decent scores.
> 
> So - still alive & well. maybe I will transfer my folding to a more powerful rig at a later date.
> 
> plodding along ftw



From the "crazy" folders, to the mid-pack guys, to the guy doing 300 PPD on a laptop, it's all good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

I I still had my 8800GTS 512 Mb I might have made a spare rig & thrown that on - but unfortunately, I sold it. & every one knows that ATi cards suck donkey cock for folding, so Im not gonna waste my time with that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 3, 2009)

lol ati may suck but i was still folding with my 4870x2 before it died and with my mobo dead no real folding SO im making a friend with a PS3 fold for me instead haha (he owed me a favor aka $90 he didnt have so hes folding for me till i get my pc sorted out


----------



## theonedub (Oct 3, 2009)

UPGRADE 

WCG0 now runs a GTX 275. Will most likely wait to install the GTX 260 216 in WCG1 until the Phenom 9650 + new MB arrives later next week. Fold Hard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

I might be taking a break in my folding for possibly a day while I install Windows 7 on my laptop. once everythings been configured then I will continue with my plodding.


Remember what the turtle said - "slow & steady"

.:EDIT:.

all said & done - its a shame my X1600 Mobility cant fold too. that would increase my crunching a fair bit.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 3, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MX, are you Folding ANY ATI's?  They're the worst for PPD/watt



My ATI cards have been off for a month only had Nvidia cards working.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2009)

Just installed Windows 7 on my laptop, Will start folding again once everything is back up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2009)

guess whose back bitches!! still having trouble configuring the SMP client. so for the time being im just back to plodding along until i find out how to get it going


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2009)

We have 18 at 10,000 PPD or greater.  I will be putting another 9600GSO online, so that will make 19 10,000'ers.  We just need 1 more for all top 20 to be 10,000+PPD!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We have 18 at 10,000 PPD or greater.  I will be putting another 9600GSO online, so that will make 19 10,000'ers.  We just need 1 more for all top 20 to be 10,000+PPD!



Insane. 

It was not too long ago when 12k gave you pie daily and 10k average had you top 12-15. Everyone has really stepped it up  I'm going to have to get my 260 back up ASAP if I want to stay in the top 20 at all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2009)

Ive managed to get multiple clients running (1 on each core on my T2300) it will take a while before i get my F@H tag back but good news is I will be doubling my PPD hopefully.... not that I knew how much PPD i was getting previously.... (never updated my F@Hmonitor - was still running the beta client monitor that didnt say much at all) Watch me climb back to top 100 lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 7, 2009)

Im kinda in and out with the folding, still havent recieved my q6600 as yet :|


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2009)

*Wow..., you guy's are seriously answering the call to arms. Don't look behind us, because HWC is picking up speed. Got something coming up shortly that should help us out*


*TechPowerup!'s active Members at 23:00 UTC-4 10-06-09 *

*802,416*


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2009)

So what? We pown them and errrrrbody know it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2009)

good sir

Solaris17	 	Intermittent Issues	Blasted out of the gates and hit a spike strip. Working out the kinks is always frustrating.

this is no longer correct  granted im having a problem with gu core 4 but the other 3 are doing quite well  and i have the lappy and main frame doing what they can as well


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 11, 2009)

OK gonna try this again no A/C on now or very little so see what this does to my bill.
Looks like we really did: TPU  HWC     to borrow a quote from HWC. WTF!!!!!! (Way to Fold) TPU!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2009)

DAMN!!! after alot of problems i finally got the 4th GX2 to fire!!!! im full boar now boys!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 12, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> DAMN!!! after alot of problems i finally got the 4th GX2 to fire!!!! im full boar now boys!!!



Good job!  I think that alot of folders here need a crazy babysitting badge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Good job!  I think that alot of folders here need a crazy babysitting badge.



im not entirely sure what that means but allright!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it means be patient and dont give up and it will work out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2009)

in that case yes hahah i babysit this thing constantly but were all good now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2009)

Im active muddafuggers, I'm planning a small HTPC build to replace my laptop in the corner of my room that I'l remote to, Its all planning anyway & I wont be able to do anything until Xmas,  when hopefully I'l nab a few deals.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2009)

on oct 16 ill start folding again granted 2 5850s are gonna do much since only 300 or so shaders will be used still ill have 2 of them folding and my phenom II 940  soon i will be back no more making friends donate PS3 time to my helping TPU lol


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I finally was going to have the funds to get a 260 end of the month, but now the tax man wants it all.


----------



## mosheen (Oct 12, 2009)

Still waiting for the rig in my sys specs.
How good is a 5850 at folding?? ppd?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2009)

not very good they should do great but the F@H ati gpu client will only use 300-320 shaders i believe so the 5850 with 1440 shaders = alot of wasted potential still ill be folding with 2 of them just the same on my free time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2009)

mosheen said:


> Still waiting for the rig in my sys specs.
> How good is a 5850 at folding?? ppd?



Prob around 4K PPD


----------



## mosheen (Oct 12, 2009)

can i add a 9600gso/gt to my rig safely with that PSU?? i'm looking for an NV gpu for folding/physx.
is 500w pushing it?? 
5850 consume as much as a 4850 afaik.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 13, 2009)

Got moved into the new place.  Comcast won't be out until Wednesday to get me set back up with cable/internet.  Hopefully I'll at least have the HTPC ready to receive WUs by then, but it might not be until this weekend.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2009)

mosheen said:


> can i add a 9600gso/gt to my rig safely with that PSU?? i'm looking for an NV gpu for folding/physx.
> is 500w pushing it??
> 5850 consume as much as a 4850 afaik.


The 9600GSO will consume 70 watts max in F@H. Topower PSU's have solid 12v rails, just make sure the load is spread across them. It should not be a problem with the 5850 only using 320 of it's 1440 stream proc units.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I keep getting a Just-In-Time error with the F@H client I've been using with my cpu, so until I get it 
resolved, I'll just be using my 8800gts.
I'm about to get passed by many people lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 13, 2009)

Been away for a week recovering from back surgery.  I've lost my badge, but I'm folding again 24/7.

BTW:  Back surgery was a success.  I can walk pain free again.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 13, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Been away for a week recovering from back surgery.  I've lost my badge, but I'm folding again 24/7.
> 
> BTW:  Back surgery was a success.  I can walk pain free again.



Good to hear mate!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Been away for a week recovering from back surgery.  I've lost my badge, but I'm folding again 24/7.
> 
> BTW:  Back surgery was a success.  I can walk pain free again.



Congrat's, glad to hear everything is ok. Welcome back man!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 13, 2009)

back to folding again,after getting a fresh board from evga im running dual gtx 275's


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn, I'm gone for a few weeks due to moving then all of a sudden 20K PPD doesn't get you into the top 10 anymore!!!  Now I need another folder....  way to go (in the most pissy tone I can manage!)


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonna be throwing a GTX 295 into the mix once I get it up and running!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 14, 2009)

eta 2 days till i can fold again 

both 5850s are due thursday 
new gigabyte 790gz ud4h due tomorrow along with my new spinpoint f3 1 terabyte 

once up and running ill need some help configuring 2 ati clients again 
granted i now watt/ppd ati sucks but hey im a gamer first folder 2nd eitherway

ive no idea what my hardware will produce

but

expected

5850 x 2 heavily overclocked cores

Phenom II around 3.5-4ghz

ill be folding off and on so far im about 800points from hitting 30k i should hit 60k-80k by december im a plodder lol but consistent. 

so i guess while i cant compare to bucknasty or el fiendo you can expect me to slowly crawl further up the list with due time as long as i dont suffer another catastrophic hardware failure.

Anyway gentlemen ETA 2 days i expect you to man up and fold till you cant fold no more and when you reach that point i expect you to fold some damn more. We here at TPU will not let these greenhorns show us up. So lets get to work gentlemen the fighting will be tough so i suggest u make sweet love to the girl you know and have a few . I guess all thats left to say is HWC better bend down stick there head between there legs and kiss there arse's goodbye.  

sorry if im bouncing around i do think ive had a bit to much of the creature tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

El Fiendo, if you could put me in your list as "Active" that would be great.  I am active, despite my terrible PPD.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 14, 2009)

lol at el fiendo saw he updated me on the list as someone who due to his name he wanted to watch or w/e lol funny story..

crazyeyes comes from my bf2 clan basicall this was what my eyes looked like







granted had that fixed but still thats where the first part of my name comes from granted i can SWITCH eyes so i can change which one looked screwy very very handy when u see a nice woman walkin down the street and u dont want the significant other to slap you 

the 2nd part is from the fact that even tho i looked like id been hit between the eyes with an ugly stick my ability to kill ppl in bf2 with the support kit as in sniping with an m249 saw or getting lucky hits with grenades taking out 6-8 ppl to a time i earned the title reaper.

and in most games since then the name has stuck along with other nicknames

anyway joking aside who wants to mess with a man who can snipe u with an M249saw with eyes like that 

crazyeyes googly eyes  the age old joke "are you looking at me or looking at him?" lol 

so there ya go the story of how Crazyeyesreaper came to be

so many good times


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Damn, I'm gone for a few weeks due to moving then all of a sudden 20K PPD doesn't get you into the top 10 anymore!!!  Now I need another folder....  way to go (in the most pissy tone I can manage!)



Here you go!  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1590478&postcount=2020
Also read 2022 in that same thread.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok. Caught up I believe. I left out a couple of guys who were only going to be down for a couple of days as they should spring back up fairly quickly.

As for myself, it looks like I'm going to have to take my lumps and let Mike047, Mx500 and Msgclb suprass me in the standings. It also means I'll be leveled out at my current PPD. For reasons I still haven't quite grasped I'm coming into a time where I won't be able to spend alot on computers (or the utility bills that follow). I'll continue with what I got though. After I'm done figuring out a budget after home renos and a new car I'll start my upward climb with increased hardware.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 15, 2009)

Mike047, Mx500 and Msgclb, The M train


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Mike047, Mx500 and Msgclb, The M train



Hey guys, my first name Michael.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 15, 2009)

Mike047, Mx500, Msgclb, and Michael, The M train


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 15, 2009)

Having said that, I just bought a 955BE and some DDR3 to go with my 790FX-GD70 that just arrived today. It will go the two 9600GSOs that have been waiting for it. On Friday I'll be grabbing 2 more 9600GSOs and when they arrive they'll go in too. 

Oh, you thought I'd make this easy for you guys? In fact if I'm not mistaken that should give me almost enough to fend off all of you. Oh, and I picked up ~1100 PPD switching over my i7 to the new VMware client. We'll see where everything lies in 3 weeks, when Mike is forecast to overtake me.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Having said that, I just bought a 955BE and some DDR3 to go with my 790FX-GD70 that just arrived today. It will go the two 9600GSOs that have been waiting for it. On Friday I'll be grabbing 2 more 9600GSOs and when they arrive they'll go in too.
> 
> Oh, you thought I'd make this easy for you guys? In fact if I'm not mistaken that should give me almost enough to fend off all of you. Oh, and I picked up ~1100 PPD switching over my i7 to the new VMware client. We'll see where everything lies in 3 weeks, when Mike is forecast to overtake me.




Looks over shoulder and sees 3 9600 gso sitting on table and grins not to mention could put up with the lousy ppd of 2 4850 and 1 3870.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2009)

Four Mikes and a Fiend.  I love watching the internal TPU folding battles.  Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...

Well you can include me, also got the dummy vga adapter working so I'm folding both cards when I'm not gaming.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2009)

Crap!  Freeking Comcast.  My internet connection was flaky all day.  Lots of 

Attempt #8 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry

Grrr!


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 16, 2009)

HTPC is in a BSOD loop after trying to install Vista SP2.  I think I narrowed it down to an issue with soundcard drivers, but I won't know until I can spend some time on it.

Gamer isn't fully set back up after the move.

So... basically I suck for now.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 18, 2009)

+





Should end up putting me at around 46k output for the next while. Until I find everything's ideal OC that is.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Should end up putting me at around 46k output for the next while. Until I find everything's ideal OC that is.



About time, we need more flannel


----------



## niko084 (Oct 18, 2009)

Buh, currently I'm only kicking about 2k ppd, should be up to about 5k pretty soon at least.. I feel like a noob.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm currently running at 929 PPD on a 353pt WU on my 9300, POS is helping me out with his 8800GTS and I plan on buying an 8800GTS before too long


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm currently running at 929 PPD on a 353pt WU on my 9300, POS is helping me out with his 8800GTS and I plan on buying an 8800GTS before too long



8800GTS/512MB's are good, but they are getting a little long on the tooth, especially when it comes to power usage.  The GTS250 (not all) will produce more points, although not much more, while using less energy.  If you're in no hurry, keep an eye out for a deal and if you don't mind a MIR, you can get one for around $100.  Keep a watch on the Folding Hardware Deals thread an on FITS can find you a deal on almost anything!  And, don't be afraid to post any questions you might have.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm dead in the water for now.  I can't get the HTPC to fully recover from the botched Vista SP2 install.  I need to just do a fresh OS install but with Win 7 being only days away from launch I'm going to just wait and go with an OS upgrade all at once.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 8800GTS/512MB's are good, but they are getting a little long on the tooth, especially when it comes to power usage.  The GTS250 (not all) will produce more points, although not much more, while using less energy.  If you're in no hurry, keep an eye out for a deal and if you don't mind a MIR, you can get one for around $100.  Keep a watch on the Folding Hardware Deals thread an on FITS can find you a deal on almost anything!  And, don't be afraid to post any questions you might have.



Thanks, I'm just looking for anything that will do more than about 3k PPD or so.  I'm really looking to spend no more than about $50 , I was going to snag one of the 8800GT cards someone on OCN was selling for $40 (or even one of the 8800GSs for $30), but they were all sold by the time I found the thread (only 37 minutes after it was posted  )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'm just looking for anything that will do more than about 3k PPD or so.  I'm really looking to spend no more than about $50 , I was going to snag one of the 8800GT cards someone on OCN was selling for $40 (or even one of the 8800GSs for $30), but they were all sold by the time I found the thread (only 37 minutes after it was posted  )


What about Rangerone766's 9600GSO for $40.00? Runs cooler than an 8800GS due to the dual slot configuration. Oh, almost forgot.....4200PPD on a 353 pt WU.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104508


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2009)

9600 is the best folder per watt right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> 9600 is the best folder per watt right?



The GSO, probably.  4k PPD on about 70 watts is awesome.  Although the GTX 260 216 is also pretty good, it does about 8K OCed while drawing a little under 150 watts.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> 9600 is the best folder per watt right?



Yes, it is the most efficient folder, but you won't win any points races with it. I prefer this card over my 8800GTS/9800GTX+/GTS250. Runs cooler and more stable than the larger cards. With the 8800GS/9600GSO's, you just "set it and forget it".
*
4276 ppd @ approx 50 watts. Clocks are 725/800/1740*


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, it is the most efficient folder, but you won't win any points races with it. I prefer this card over my 8800GTS/9800GTX+/GTS250. Runs cooler and more stable than the larger cards. With the 8800GS/9600GSO's, you just "set it and forget it".



Don't have the cash to burn to win points races, too many other things stacking..

But picking up 3 9600s for this rig wont be so bad, give some solid returns.

Have to wait and see what the future holds.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

Recently added a 8800GTS 320mb and a ATI 3870.Folding with a 8800GT+8800GTS+3870
right now i am "lending" the power of the GTS to someone for the contest since i have too high of a output. i am also considering upgrading to a GTX260 or a 2nd 9800/8800GT to take place of the 3870



BTW what card would be better perwatt? low power 9800GT or GTX260? I know the GTX260 will give more PPD then the GT but not sure yet.possibly pickup a 250GTS?

so which card 
GTX260
9800GT EE
250GTS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Recently added a 8800GTS 320mb and a ATI 3870.Folding with a 8800GT+8800GTS+3870
> right now i am "lending" the power of the GTS to someone for the contest since i have too high of a output. i am also considering upgrading to a GTX260 or a 2nd 9800/8800GT to take place of the 3870
> 
> 
> ...


9800GT EE is probably the best PPD/W, but I would go for the GTX 260 because it has a higher PPD overall


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 9800GT EE is probably the best PPD/W, but I would go for the GTX 260 because it has a higher PPD overall



thats what i was thinking. But i'm also considering heat output(remember how hot i told you it gets) cost to run(don't really care much as i don't pay the bill) how much the card cost(kinda care but what i don't spend on the gpu will get spent on gf) stress on the PSU (don't want to kill my PSU or shorten the life alot as i actually like this one and getting it out will be a bitch due to the WM)


also how long is the GTX260? And does it use 2 PCI-E power?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats what i was thinking. But i'm also considering heat output(remember how hot i told you it gets) cost to run(don't really care much as i don't pay the bill) how much the card cost(kinda care but what i don't spend on the gpu will get spent on gf) stress on the PSU (don't want to kill my PSU or shorten the life alot as i actually like this one and getting it out will be a bitch due to the WM)
> 
> 
> also how long is the GTX260? And does it use 2 PCI-E power?



10.5", and it uses two six pin PCI-E plugs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> 10.5", and it uses two six pin PCI-E plugs.



so basically the same size as the 8800GT? If so thats no problem even if its alittle bigger i will have the room...  thanks for the fast reply

EDIT: from what i found on google its about 1inch longer then the GT so it will fit without problem


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so basically the same size as the 8800GT? If so thats no problem even if its alittle bigger i will have the room...  thanks for the fast reply



My 8800gt is about 9.5" with the plug at the end of the card.  The GTX 260, 275 and 285 are 10.5" with the plugs on the side of the card.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> My 8800gt is about 9.5" with the plug at the end of the card.  The GTX 260, 275 and 285 are 10.5" with the plugs on the side of the card.



same with my 8800GT and 3870 also the 8800GTS. I'm sure it will fit in my Antec 300


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> same with my 8800GT and 3870 also the 8800GTS. I'm sure it will fit in my Antec 300



It will fit, I just dropped a 5850 in a Antec 300, and I know that the 5870 fits in them as well.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 20, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I'm dead in the water for now.  I can't get the HTPC to fully recover from the botched Vista SP2 install.  I need to just do a fresh OS install but with Win 7 being only days away from launch I'm going to just wait and go with an OS upgrade all at once.



I think I've got it held together... for now at least.  It sucks as a HTPC for the moment, but I've got some sore of binary band-aid going on that the bitch will at least fold.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I think I've got it held together... for now at least.  It sucks as a HTPC for the moment, but I've got some sore of binary band-aid going on that the bitch will at least fold.



Good to hear Energy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2009)

POSPC, I was all ready to tell you to go for the GTS250, but I went and looked at power usage and found that the GTX260 uses 20 more watts than the GTS250 at load.  Need I say more?  2000 PPD for 20 watts?!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> POSPC, I was all ready to tell you to go for the GTS250, but I went and looked at power usage and found that the GTX260 uses 20 more watts than the GTS250 at load.  Need I say more?  2000 PPD for 20 watts?!



Exactly... The only reason I'm doing the GTS250 is because it's going into a display machine that will probably sell in a few weeks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

well im back got the fah running waiting on a pm from Bucknasty to make sure everythings going properly otherwise as of right now my crappy phenom II 940 is folding on my off time i should hit my first milestone of 30k in a few hrs


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im back got the fah running waiting on a pm from Bucknasty to make sure everythings going properly otherwise as of right now my crappy phenom II 940 is folding on my off time i should hit my first milestone of 30k in a few hrs



What name are you folding with?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

What exactly are you guys doing? I went to F@H's website and don't have the time to read through it all. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers I know it's about protein folding but what breakthrough(s) has been a result of your guys' folding? The folders seem pretty energetic about folding. I want to know what all the hype is about.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

same as my forum name  Crazyeyesreaper i prefer the keep it simple stupid method otherwise i get confused lol


lol im not energetic or hyped just doing my part to help cure cancer etc  i figure theres a chance ill end up with a cancerous brain tumor at some point like my grandfathers so might as well cure the beast before it happen so i can save my own ass haha


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wouldn't it be more productive to prevent cancer? I'm personally developing electric vehicle systems for my 'stab at the beast'.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

um yea kinda hard to prevent cancer when u lived within 20 miles of a nuclear powerplant your entire life roflol

seriously when i was a kid u could dig worms out of the ground and on some occasions they do actually GLOW lol rather comical lol i miss those carefree days of nuclear waste mingling with the enviroment ...

anyway back to folding XD


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> um yea kinda hard to prevent cancer when u lived within 20 miles of a nuclear powerplant your entire life roflol
> 
> seriously when i was a kid u could dig worms out of the ground and on some occasions they do actually GLOW lol rather comical lol i miss those carefree days of nuclear waste mingling with the enviroment ...
> 
> anyway back to folding XD



You don't expect me to believe this do you? Perhapse it was just a glow worm. lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

um yea you should believe it the plant was shut down in 1996 due to the fact the plant was so unsafe that in order to fix that 1 powerplan would have bankrupted the company. And in these parts 2 headed worms (shaped like a Y) are common and so is the glowing due to the fact of power plant setting next to the river and using the river as a cooling source etc for 30 years  lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> um yea you should believe it the plant was shut down in 1996 due to the fact the plant was so unsafe that in order to fix that 1 powerplan would have bankrupted the company. And in these parts 2 headed worms (shaped like a Y) are common and so is the glowing due to the fact of power plant setting next to the river and using the river as a cooling source etc for 30 years  lol



you know that c ant happen right? the govt would have been on that in a heart beat


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 20, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> What exactly are you guys doing? I went to F@H's website and don't have the time to read through it all. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers I know it's about protein folding but what breakthrough(s) has been a result of your guys' folding? The folders seem pretty energetic about folding. I want to know what all the hype is about.



It's about doing very basic research in how proteins mutate.  By using distributed computing, they can accomplish today, what would have taken multiple supercomputers just a few years ago.  So the cancer researchers can spend money on scientists instead of hardware.  

As for "breakthroughs" can we point to one specific instance and state simplistically they can now cure this or that type of cancer, no.  As Thomas Edison once said, "Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration."  There's a lot of dumb, boring, fruitless experimentation that goes into research.  We folders are doing part of that.  To what purpose?  Someone once asked Thomas Edison what he'd accomplished after years of failed attempts to create the lightbulb.  He replied, "I now know 10,000 ways not to do it."


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

...........Don't forget Alzheimers and Parkinsons.

The research work has lots of crossover potential.

Regardless of "results" to date the work the distributed computing contributors are doing is shaving xxxxxx years of time before a breakthrough *is* reached


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 20, 2009)

So, since I can't get the cpu client to run properly, I'm just going to leave my video card fold and 
my cpu to crunch.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So, since I can't get the cpu client to run properly, I'm just going to leave my video card fold and
> my cpu to crunch.



thats what i do....i gave up a long time ago on trying to get the SMP client to work right...eversince that daino BS it hasnt worked right.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 20, 2009)

@ solaris 

thats 1 of the reasons the plant was taken down its a known fact it was leaking chemical waste into the river. the river near that area was during Decomission completely off limits with military personal in full gear partolling the area.  Its comical really. The worms thrived in the contaminated mud flats of the river. My family helped grow the worm industry in my state for years. We got out of it now as its a dying industry but the point remains lol there is radio active material here hell even now my home town is a considered a prime terrorist attack untill about 3 years ago due to the fact chemcial waste was still present in large quantities.


and back on topic folding my ass off with my phenom II still waiting on a pm from Buck


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So, since I can't get the cpu client to run properly, I'm just going to leave my video card fold and
> my cpu to crunch.



That's what I do.  I support WCG more than F@H (and I am more interested in what they are doing), so I run my CPUs on WCG. Instead of letting my GPU go idle, I decided I might as well run F@H on it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> thats what i do....i gave up a long time ago on trying to get the SMP client to work right...eversince that daino BS it hasnt worked right.





[Ion] said:


> That's what I do.  I support WCG more than F@H (and I am more interested in what they are doing), so I run my CPUs on WCG. Instead of letting my GPU go idle, I decided I might as well run F@H on it.



Glad to see I'm not the only one


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 20, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> It's about doing very basic research in how proteins mutate.  By using distributed computing, they can accomplish today, what would have taken multiple supercomputers just a few years ago.  So the cancer researchers can spend money on scientists instead of hardware.
> As for "breakthroughs" can we point to one specific instance and state simplistically they can now cure this or that type of cancer, no.  As Thomas Edison once said, "Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration."  There's a lot of dumb, boring, fruitless experimentation that goes into research.  We folders are doing part of that.  To what purpose?  Someone once asked Thomas Edison what he'd accomplished after years of failed attempts to create the lightbulb.  He replied, "I now know 10,000 ways not to do it."





vaiopup said:


> ...........Don't forget Alzheimers and Parkinsons.
> The research work has lots of crossover potential.
> Regardless of "results" to date the work the distributed computing contributors are doing is shaving xxxxxx years of time before a breakthrough *is* reached



Another couple that it would help with would be Crohn's and Ehler's Danlose Syndrome as well as many others. Basically they're doing the preliminary work and trying to find what exactly goes wrong in the process of protein folding that causes these mutated cells. Once they know the cause they can better work on a solution / cure to the problem.

Now for some real fun numbers. The world's fastest supercomputer is 1.5 Petaflops. This is the IBM Roadrunner stationed in Los Alamos, New Mexico. It's main function is to inventory and assess the entire United States nuclear arsenal in order to aid its upkeep. The Roadrunner does run scientific or civic oriented stuff in its off time though. However, Folding@Home is estimated to be around 8200 Teraflops, or 8.2 Petaflops and is solely scientific material. Now its not a direct correlation as alot of the processors that run Folding@Home aren't the same architecture as super computers, however the number I provided is their 'x86' estimate, so its pretty close to being accurate, with a small margin of error. What this means is that even though its not recognized as a super computer, Folding@Home is effectively around *5 times* as powerful as the next fastest super computer. What's more is it has the ability to grow that is almost entirely dependent on us. Supercomputers of this magnitude would cost far too much for Stanford to ever afford, but with our help its quite possible.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> It's about doing very basic research in how proteins mutate.  By using distributed computing, they can accomplish today, what would have taken multiple supercomputers just a few years ago.  So the cancer researchers can spend money on scientists instead of hardware.
> 
> As for "breakthroughs" can we point to one specific instance and state simplistically they can now cure this or that type of cancer, no.  As Thomas Edison once said, "Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration."  There's a lot of dumb, boring, fruitless experimentation that goes into research.  We folders are doing part of that.  To what purpose?  Someone once asked Thomas Edison what he'd accomplished after years of failed attempts to create the lightbulb.  He replied, "I now know 10,000 ways not to do it."



Thank you for that answer. Props for the Edison quotes.  I wonder what how many more tons of CO2 are released into the atmosphere powering these computers? As it stands I'd guess it's accelerated more cases of cancer then it's cured.  I may have found my own answer on that one. I see F@H's site shows about 250,000 CPUs. At 100w/CPU that's only 25,000,000w. A drop in the bucket compaired to global power consumprion levels estimated in 2001 to be 13.5 terawatts.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> I wonder what how many more tons of CO2 are released into the atmosphere powering these computers?



If it eases your conscience you could always run Climate Prediction


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> If it eases your conscience you could always run Climate Prediction



I think that would be an equal waste. Predicting the inevitable accomplishes nothing. We have to start acting now and change our future before it happens.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

That's why I retired my old inefficient rigs and consider efficiency in my hardware purchases.
Interestingly even when I had all my computers my 3 bedhouse carbon footprint was way lower than a one bed apartment living car owner!!!

That gave me the justification I needed to continue when I considered giving up crunching.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 20, 2009)

The way I look at it, is that somewhere there is some absolute nut about 'being green' (which I find to be a completely made up marketing term that people love falsely applying to themselves) that offsets my above average consumption. In this way, I feel I'm using the power they'd normally use to a better end then they would have originally done.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 20, 2009)

Sell the car, buy more rigs 

Back on topic.....can anyone suggest the best value gpu series for Folding?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> The way I look at it, is that somewhere there is some absolute nut about 'being green' (which I find to be a completely made up marketing term that people love falsely applying to themselves) that offsets my above average consumption. In this way, I feel I'm using the power they'd normally use to a better end then they would have originally done.



I'm sort of a "green nut" but I'm also practical. Some green nuts recycle every scrap of anything they can but don't realise it takes more enegry to process recyclables then it does to make new materials. If a company can produce the same product at a lower cost by using recycled material, well, they do. You mentioned, "I feel I'm using the power they'd normally use to a better end" Problem is they don't stop using it when you turn your rig on. 

EDIT - My question was answered to some extent. I won't start a green war in this thread. lol Thanks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Well my comments on the energy consumption and the nuclear power plants and the folding motives. Its all corruption and non-sense.

My Friends has all his cars running on Water as well as a generator that operates on water and releases nothing but water vapor from the exhaust. Bull Shit 1 with world.


Bull Shit 2... There has been a cure for cancer, I think folding is a wast of time and energy. Its been hidden from the public because much more money is made from the pain and suffering of people then to just let them live healthy. Do you honestly think that if they found a cure for cancer it would be publicly announce/released any time soon? Of course not, it would have a plan released date in the far off future or never until another disease like it comes out. 

I fold any ways to humor myself and in the off chance that BS 2 is wrong and there is no conspiracy behind it all, I want to have claimed I was a part of it.

BS 3... Why is it Alcohol and Tobacco causes 1,000,000 deaths a years combined yet Marijuana that causes zero deaths a year is illegal while the other two are legal?

Oh and I hate Thomas Edison, its all about Nikola Tesla


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well my comments on the energy consumption and the nuclear power plants and the folding motives. Its all corruption and non-sense.
> 
> My Friends has all his cars running on Water as well as a generator that operates on water and releases nothing but water vapor from the exhaust. Bull Shit 1 with world.
> 
> ...




wow that whole post is BS

1. Of course they would tell the public. Cancer is so wide spread that almost everyones lives have been touched by it..including world powers. The fact that you even think their letting it happen for kicks makes me think you think like that...tell me if you had power would you be doing it for kicks? The point is moot anyway. They just publicly..yes publicly what a shock released a vaccine for AIDS that can slow the progression of the virus by 40% thats HUGE.

2. If you fold to humor yourself then personally i dont think you should be part of this team that is wicked low.

3. God leave it to people that want to use illegal substances to bring up the age old argument. Granted iv been known to take a hit once in awhile but its obvious isnt it?. lets see. tobacco will kill you..yup...so will boos...but lets look at the facts..

1.MJ contains more tar than ciggz

2. though alcohol alters your state of mind  MJ does it to an extreme.

3. beer is far more controlled to where you can control the alcohol content that is being sold to customers. MJ does not have this every strand is diffirent. some mroe powerfull then others..and you wont know till you try.

4. off of #3 MJ can not be controlled given the variations of strains and levels of THC. That and the fact it effects everyone differently doesn't necessarily make it more dangerous that tabaccoo or boos however it makes it much more of a public nucenss. People puking or chilling...or doing crazy shit. alcohol does this already and already causes deaths...so simpilest way to stop some crazy dude from jumping of a bridge because his ass thinks he can fly is ban it all together..now the fed govt only has one problem to focus on.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wow that whole post is BS
> 
> 1. Of course they would tell the public. Cancer is so wide spread that almost everyones lives have been touched by it..including world powers. The fact that you even think their letting it happen for kicks makes me think you think like that...tell me if you had power would you be doing it for kicks? The point is moot anyway. They just publicly..yes publicly what a shock released a vaccine for AIDS that can slow the progression of the virus by 40% thats HUGE.
> 
> ...



If I had power no I would not do it for kicks and I don't really trust the Government that much so I have my suspensions. 

Though I said I fold to humor myself I didn't mean to sound careless, I do care (Grandpa Died of Cancer). I meant to say that if it is true there is a cure for cancer, then me folidng would have all been just for kicks, but if it really hasn't been cured yet then it is/has been truly for the better. Lets not even mention the good medicinal MJ has done for people with aids and cancer either. 

I don't really think it was right for you to assume I have done MJ. Haven't even touched the stuff let alone smoked and it really wouldn't bother me to admit to it. I have plenty of friends that do smoke MJ and they are doing great for them selfs. 

You can say all you want about MJ, the different strains, potencies, adverse effects and what not. Truth be told I don't think you can argue that its worse then either alchole or tobacco unless you want to exgerate the truths about it or add false effects to it. Once it is decided to Tax MJ, this country will be better off and it would help to alleviate at least a few economical issues. 

Now I'm sorry to have caused the thread to drift of its designated topic and if you or anyone else wants to continue this conversation just PM me about it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 20, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> I'm sort of a "green nut" but I'm also practical. Some green nuts recycle every scrap of anything they can but don't realise it takes more enegry to process recyclables then it does to make new materials. If a company can produce the same product at a lower cost by using recycled material, well, they do. You mentioned, "I feel I'm using the power they'd normally use to a better end" Problem is they don't stop using it when you turn your rig on.
> 
> EDIT - My question was answered to some extent. I won't start a green war in this thread. lol Thanks.



Sorry, that wasn't meant as a shot at you. I'm thinking of the same sort you mention. One of my ex roomies beats the green drum but always used to double me in household waste production on a weekly basis. Also, she used to (and still might) drive a mid 80s Buick.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> If I had power no I would not do it for kicks and I don't really trust the Government that much so I have my suspensions.
> 
> Though I said I fold to humor myself I didn't mean to sound careless, I do care (Grandpa Died of Cancer). I meant to say that if it is true there is a cure for cancer, then me folidng would have all been just for kicks, but if it really hasn't been cured yet then it is/has been truly for the better. Lets not even mention the good medicinal MJ has done for people with aids and cancer either.
> 
> ...



sorry i didnt mean to come off as rude i do agree though the economy would be much better off if they legalized and then taxed it. anyway back on topic.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> It will fit, I just dropped a 5850 in a Antec 300, and I know that the 5870 fits in them as well.



that helps alot thanks  but what about the people complaining about not fitting a GTX295 or a 4870x2?aren't they about the same size of a 5870


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that helps alot thanks  but what about the people complaining about not fitting a GTX295 or a 4870x2?aren't they about the same size of a 5870



Just about

You can lose the use of a hand drive slot, I think I have heard a few cards you may need to take like 1/4" out of the hard drive bays up front, no big deal..

I know a 9800GX2 fits too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Just about
> 
> You can lose the use of a hand drive slot, I think I have heard a few cards you may need to take like 1/4" out of the hard drive bays up front, no big deal..
> 
> I know a 9800GX2 fits too.



that isn't really a big deal to me.I keep my HDD down at the vary bottom by the PSU makes WM easier and it stays cool.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I just got my GTS250 up and running, before I left it was showing almost 7k PPD at the overclock I gave it, should stay plenty cool in the case I left it in, has a nice cooler too, one from MSI.

Should about double my score in 24 hours!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Well I just got my GTS250 up and running, before I left it was showing almost 7k PPD at the overclock I gave it, should stay plenty cool in the case I left it in, has a nice cooler too, one from MSI.
> 
> Should about double my score in 24 hours!



Way to go Niko084!!! That's the GTS250 with the exposed side heat pipes?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone know where I might be able to find a list of video cards that are 7.5" or shorter???  I know there are a few Zotac 9800GT low power cards that are about the same length but I like to have options.  I've got a spot in a dual core server once I cut the 4x PCIe slot but the RAM is too close for most video cards to fit.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Way to go Niko084!!! That's the GTS250 with the exposed side heat pipes?



Yes sir, seems to run pretty cold, stuck it in a nice Coolermaster case with a bunch of fans and it's sitting in the store at 70F so hopefully it will stay cool, I'll find out in the morning, maybe even take the clock up a bit more.

If this system goes quickly maybe I'll see about doing another one with 2 GTS250's next.

Going to see about buying up a bunch of 9600GT's from one of my distributors also, they are clearing them out so I'll try to talk a sweet price into him and I'll dump 4 of them in various tech systems and such around the shop to fold 24/7 as well. *hopefully*

I want some points!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Anyone know where I might be able to find a list of video cards that are 7.5" or shorter???  I know there are a few Zotac 9800GT low power cards that are about the same length but I like to have options.  I've got a spot in a dual core server once I cut the 4x PCIe slot but the RAM is too close for most video cards to fit.



I don't know of any "lists"

But you are probably stuck to some of the smaller cards...
9500GT, 8600GT/GTS, something of those sorts..
Personally I like the 9500GT's I have setup for folding, they score pretty well while running very cool and near silent, not a lot of points but they work.

The only shorter 9800GT's I have seen were the seriously bunk 128bit ones, not sure what those fold like, but they perform horribly with games.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2009)

well seems i am in a pickle my 5850s cant fold as f@h says there unsupported and that my gpu driver is unsupported guess ill have to wait still im not happy about this -_- i was expecting to at least get a few points from my 5850s but i guess not


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

niko084 said:


> I don't know of any "lists"
> 
> But you are probably stuck to some of the smaller cards...
> 9500GT, 8600GT/GTS, something of those sorts..
> ...



The 8600GTS is definitely shorter, I had one and it was 6.8".  F@H performance wasn't great, about 1600PPD (but still better than the 9300 )


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The 8600GTS is definitely shorter, I had one and it was 6.8".  F@H performance wasn't great, about 1600PPD (but still better than the 9300 )



That's about what my 9500GT is kicking out.
I think it's a bit closer to 1800PPD but...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, my 9800GTX+ has moved on to greener pastures. Looking for a low power card (read 9600GSO) to take its place. Goin' back to my roots!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 25, 2009)

In case anyone else is in a space crunch like me here is a 9800GT that's only 7.6" long:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500113


----------



## niko084 (Oct 25, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> In case anyone else is in a space crunch like me here is a 9800GT that's only 7.6" long:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500113



Oooo pretty, I didn't know they made another 9800gt version that wasn't all beaten down by the 128bit memory without a pci-e plug.

That's pretty awesome news!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 26, 2009)

installed a quad now my ppd has gone up 400-500 ppd on the gpu client with way less cpu utilization


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all!

I started fold at the 13.10.09 and have been holding hard on an stock clock Palit GTX275 896MB with Physx enabled.. i get like 9k PPD with it and decided to not fold with my Q6600 CPU cause it only puts out 1k PPD but rather crunch with it.. My rig is always folding and crunching when i am asleep in my room and when i am not gaming.. when leaving my house i usually turn off my PC cause i am to scared that something happens to it while i am away..

Lauri


Edit: how much increase in my electricitiy bill do i have to expect?


----------



## hat (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe 10 or 15 bucks..?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2009)

mine went up 12 bucks folding two gtx275's


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 27, 2009)

UPS dropped off my "new" open box MSI GTX 260 today.  It's not an upgrade yet, because my XFX 260 BE decided to poop out.  I'm going to try and run at stock 260 settings in another rig that currently has a 8800GT in it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

mine went up about 15 folding with 8800GT,8800GTS,3870 also started crunching along with it so its hard to tell.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

I would say under $10-$15 a month, but electricity is more expensive in Europe so it might be more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im going on and off...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090730/Capture343.jpg



fit what card was that?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 30, 2009)

card's dead see here


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 2, 2009)

PLEASE UPDATE! 

Just installed a new 260, and folding away!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

This enough for ya?







They're OC cards on the OC2 BIOS 

Now I need to figure out how to set up F@H on two cards


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 3, 2009)

Phew. Started the overhaul but only made it to the F's. 

I'll hit some more up when I get home from work.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Phew. Started the overhaul but only made it to the F's.
> 
> I'll hit some more up when I get home from work.



Thank you sir for your time and effort. It is appreciated.


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 5, 2009)

Win 7 installed on the HTPC.  Finally got everything set and put the F@H client on.  Should have my badge again in a couple of hours.

Sorry I crapped out on ya'll for so long.  It'll still be a while before I get the gamer set back up.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

I've purchased a 9600GT, so I should be able to fold for real starting next week 
Please update!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

working on getting the parts together for another cruncher/folder.Right now folding with 8800GT,8800GTS,3870 and getting some help from velvet's 9500GT and 9600GT


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

Brought back a 9600GSO working hard clubbing WUs in the face with my GTX 275


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 6, 2009)

Originally started on 10/11/09 with a 9800 GT. Added a GeForce 210 and my laptop's 8600m GT as of today for a decent PPD boost.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2009)

well im folding off an on with my phenom only getting 1500ppd at 95% usage and i cant leave it on its winter the ol furnace is just a pumpin heat and its 90'F in here phew machines stock clocked and getting hot lol still i should be moving up ever so slowly till gpu3 client comes out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 6, 2009)

why not turn the heat down and let the phenom do the heating


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2009)

well the room i have all my stuff in is the coolest room in the summer months and the warmest in the winter due to the old heating system so the rest of the house might hit 75'f my computer room will hit 90+  its luck of the draw that and this is the only room that has enough power to supply all my electrical gadgets and gizmos since the house wiring is old as dirt and isnt that great to begin with lol


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys, for now I've been wanting to join a F&H team on TPU, what one would you guys suggest unless you all got ya own team!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 6, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, for now I've been wanting to join a F&H team on TPU, what one would you guys suggest unless you all got ya own team!



Wouldn't you just join the TechPowerup team as yourself i.e. Username: CHAOS_KILLA Team: 50711? Techpowerup in itself is a team, there aren't any subteams per-se, just all the individual people folding for TechPowerUp (unless you are talking about multiple people folding under the same username and all contributing points to that username).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, for now I've been wanting to join a F&H team on TPU, what one would you guys suggest unless you all got ya own team!



Hell yes we have a team. It happens to be #50711. We would be honored to have you aboard.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL Buck, did you spend some time in the Marines?  Maybe an Army Sergeant? Just look at the 2 responses to CHAOS_KILLA's question.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 6, 2009)

It's all good. I could consider myself as a "recruit" for the TechPowerUp F@H team, as our forces battle against HWC (but all the teams battle together to cure cancer, diseases etc.).


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 6, 2009)

My status is idle at the moment cause i try to get the 60k Boinc points in WCG for the contest which proves to be much much harder than to get the 100k in F@H so i dont fold but crunch like hell now...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> My status is idle at the moment cause i try to get the 60k Boinc points in WCG for the contest which proves to be much much harder than to get the 100k in F@H so i dont fold but crunch like hell now...



If you just fold on the GTX, you can dedicate your CPU entirely to WCG and the GTX to F@H.  Best of both cases


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Bad news gang. One of my 285s is bad. Tested the cards separately, and the first one maxes out a Furmark stability test at 76C, and the second at 86C, but the second one crashed on me (screen went black for a second then started back up) multiple times while running.

I'm going to have my seller RMA one card for me, so I'm going to be running closer to 8,000PPD for a while. I'll get the Geforce 210 in as a dedicated folder, though. Wish I had a spare little dinky heatsink for it. I feel almost like a little zalman ramsink would do better than this piece of crap cooler


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm. Seems my pc blue screens and reboots randomly when folding. Running the 190 drivers, with the command line version of FAH. I'll be digging for info on trying to optimise this setup, but any advice would be welcome.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Test your card(s) with the furmark  stability test with 16xaa at the highest resolution you've got. If it fails, then you need to underclock or RMA your card(s). I tested my 285s separately and found out that one failed every couple of minutes. It was folding fine, but didn't play games without crashing.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

Just ran 15min of furmark at max res 16X AA. No temps above 78 deg c. No obvious issues.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Must be something a bit weirder. I had some odd issues with games and SLI, and reinstalling drivers helped. It might help to reinstall drivers.

Try reinstalling the folding client first, though. Redownload and replace. Just do your best to finish a work unit first.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Must be something a bit weirder. I had some odd issues with games and SLI, and reinstalling drivers helped. It might help to reinstall drivers.
> 
> Try reinstalling the folding client first, though. Redownload and replace. Just do your best to finish a work unit first.



Will do. Client is not running, as it kept shutting itself down randomly.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out, and we can investigate further.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

Just reinstalled client, and started running. 
Only change I made was to drop cpu usage to 70%. (I crunch as well)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2009)

well im slowly plodding away once i hit 40k ill take a break then resume again and go for 50k etc etc using my cpu


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2009)

)@#&(*(&*^!  1888's!  Killing my average.     I've gotten about 4 in row.  Takes my GTS 250 almost 8 hours apiece!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> )@#&(*(&*^!  1888's!  Killing my average.     I've gotten about 4 in row.  Takes my GTS 250 almost 8 hours apiece!



Ugh same here! My 9800 GT is working on its second one in a row and they even gave my laptop's poor little 8600m GT an 1888pt WU to do! I'm trying to get into the yellow 6-12k range on XCPUS Stats with my 3 cards and I got 7K points one day but my average is terrible. Oh well, if F@H needs these big juicy WUs for part of their research, more power to them.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 11, 2009)

I only got one but that one only ran 55% and I was credited for it. It seems like all I did the past 8 hour (3½ WU) has gone unnoticed at the scoreboard. Looking at the latest update I'm not the only one...in fact nobody got anyting at the latest update. I'm new so it could be normal.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> I only got one but that one only ran 55% and I was credited for it. It seems like all I did the past 8 hour (3½ WU) has gone unnoticed at the scoreboard. Looking at the latest update I'm not the only one...in fact nobody got anyting at the latest update. I'm new so it could be normal.



Don't worry about it.  The stat's gathering is sometimes flakey, but it all adds up in the end.  Average PPD over a week is much more accurate.  I've also found fahmon to be more than a little bit optimistic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2009)

*Status Update*

Currently in limbo - Since im back at work fulltime, My mums out of the country & since theres no one at home when everyones at work now - my dad has usherd in a new rule that I have to turn ALL systems off when i leave for work, which means folding will only be done weekdays between 11.30pm (when i get home from work) & 12.30pm (when i leave for work) weekends are still full steam ahead unless i can help it.

Not that ya'll gonna miss my measly 200ppd anyway. 

Unfortunately thats how it is.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

Tough break.

Remember, every little bit helps.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Well now both 285s need to be RMA'd. Gaaah. Trying to decide if I should do both at once and settle for my Geforce 210 and little to no gaming/folding, or do 1 at a time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2009)

try underclocking 1 of them see if u can get it stable and rma 1 at a time  that way u can still game / fold just not at peak better then twiddling your thumbs with nothing to do


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been trying. No matter what I do, they still fail. At least the seller's willing to RMA. Blech.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2009)

hmm any chance u can try to run a bit more voltage through them via software use lower clocks and slightly high voltage to even it out?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll give it a shot. With further testing, it's not temperature that's killing these cards. My "better" one just crashed at 78C while the max was 84C with the fan manually set at 60%.


----------



## Munki (Nov 12, 2009)

How can I check what my point production is? I dunno how to fold, but i set up an old pc and learning.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Munki said:


> How can I check what my point production is? I dunno how to fold, but i set up an old pc and learning.



FAHMon and EOC
Guides for setting up FAHmon are on the FAHmon website


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll give it a shot. With further testing, it's not temperature that's killing these cards. My "better" one just crashed at 78C while the max was 84C with the fan manually set at 60%.



yea try upping the fan to 80% bump the voltage and underclock the card 

it should hopefully force the card to work.. Like putting water in a radiator lets you drive a few miles  its the only way i can think of to basically force the card to operate you can also try to undervolt the vard and try dropping clocks maybe the cards having an issue with voltage regulation if temps are fine that would be my next guess it just cant maintain proper volts so higher or lower may help


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 12, 2009)

i had a slow down at work so i had to take my folding rig down, then i sold that rig. i still have my main pc and a 9600gso i could slot in. i'm not sure how it would work with running a hd4870 as my main display adapter. i'm on xp if anyone knows of a detailed guide on how to set it up to fold like that.

i currently have 2 hd4870's 512mb in xfire, and to tell the truth i was underwhelmed at the performance increase. so i would have no problem ditching one.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

El Fieldo, if you could update my status, I'm now folding on a new (to me) Geforce 9600GT.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea, this list needs an overhaul. Methinks tonight will be a rum and coke / Eve mining / list updating extravaganza grindfest.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, this list needs an overhaul. Methinks tonight will be a rum and coke / Eve mining / list updating extravaganza grindfest.



In case you miss it, I'm folding away on a 260GTX at the mo. Hoping to add a 9600GT sometime soon.
And should have the skills to invest in a retriever in a day or so.


----------



## RX-7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Folding randomly on two 8800gt's and two GTX260s


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Just set me as issues with both my 285s. I'm going to be putting out very few PPD until I get them RMA'd.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, this list needs an overhaul. Methinks tonight will be a rum and coke / Eve mining / list updating extravaganza grindfest.



El, I want to say thanks for the tireless work you do for your threads and the team. You truly embody the team spirit of TPU!

BTW, thanks for mentioning the Rum & Coke. I know there is a half full bottle of Captain's around here somewhere.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> El, I want to say thanks for the tireless work you do for your threads and the team. You truly embody the team spirit of TPU!
> 
> BTW, thanks for mentioning the Rum & Coke. I know there is a half full bottle of Captain's around here somewhere.



sorry buck i drank it  so don't bother to look... After i drank your captain's me and EL too shots and chugged a few beers then to top it all off we had a rum and coke... I miss going out and getting wasted on the weekends..(i think its for the best that i don't anymore because i'm 17)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

yea you can add me to the list and show me as active. folding with the ps3 and part time with the q9400 linux box and 9800gtx+ win7 box.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry guys, my friends birthday and strippers happened tonight instead of tomorrow. Thus tonight will happen tomorrow instead of me going to more strippers, and consequently birthdays, because I spent my Friday night money on Thursday night. 

If that made sense to anyone, you get a cookie.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry guys, my friends birthday and strippers happened tonight instead of tomorrow. Thus tonight will happen tomorrow instead of me going to more strippers, and consequently birthdays, because I spent my Friday night money on Thursday night.
> 
> If that made sense to anyone, you get a cookie.



it made sense to me! /awaits cookie


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2009)

It kinda made sense to me. Do I get half?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 13, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry guys, my friends birthday and strippers happened tonight instead of tomorrow. Thus tonight will happen tomorrow instead of me going to more strippers, and consequently birthdays, because I spent my Friday night money on Thursday night.
> 
> If that made sense to anyone, you get a cookie.



I dont get it


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll be generous, the 3 of you get cookies! Watch the mail.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2009)

lol mmmm cookies


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 13, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'll be generous, the 3 of you get cookies! Watch the mail.



THC i mean THX


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 13, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> THC i mean THX



I'll send you some THC too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2009)

hmmm seems someone needs a special cookie prepared with enough of that THC to put down and elephant and make him love nuts hahahaha


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 16, 2009)

Trust me, not forgotten! 

Notepad saves my progress and aids my conquest.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2009)

well i finally hit 40k taking a break till the power bill comes in and then ill fold another 10k rinse repeat


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2009)

what kind of increase in power bill do you guys usually see????


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2009)

None, or hardly any. I log my power consumption about every 10 days and the past week 24/7 folding did not show up...but a plus off 100 W (I only fold on one 9800 GTX+, and my PC is on 16 hours normally) is nothing in a household with electric heating in the bath rooms.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2009)

lol my powerbill jumped $40 last month we had a rate hike and my machine was on 24/7 with almost all power saving features off


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol my powerbill jumped $40 last month we had a rate hike and my machine was on 24/7 with almost all power saving features off



So, was it the rate increase, your system, or the fact that the weather's getting cooler????  Compare how much electricity was used, not the cost.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2009)

um system + rate increase if we used same power as i did earlier in the year at the new rate it would have only gone up $10 but with rate increase and new machine now overclocked etc with more stuff piled into it the bill went up $40 now for someone like me living off of $375-400 a month right now lol u factor in costs of living and that $40 is a big hit to wallet


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 17, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> um system + rate increase if we used same power as i did earlier in the year at the new rate it would have only gone up $10 but with rate increase and new machine now overclocked etc with more stuff piled into it the bill went up $40 now for someone like me living off of $375-400 a month right now lol u factor in costs of living and that $40 is a big hit to wallet



Dude, we understand.  I'd like to do more myself, but I have $$$ problems too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2009)

trying to come up with money to buy another folding card but still folding full force


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> trying to come up with money to buy another folding card but still folding full force



Good luck!


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 17, 2009)

I now own a folding patch!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 17, 2009)

lucky i got at LEAST 6 more months till i get my patch "sobs quietly in a corner"


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 17, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I now own a folding patch!



Congrats Laurijan.  Your name is hard to type using only two fingers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2009)

what is a folding patch and how do you get one?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2009)

its in your user CP


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 30, 2009)

alright i managed to drop the power bill down $65 so i now have room to fold for another 10k-15k points so expect me to start climbing again soon starting Dec 1st


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 1, 2009)

I had to stop folding because of our powerbill which increased 100€ so i thought that i will fold as long as i meet the F@H & WCG contest limits and then stop... maybe i will fold again one time when i dont live in a commune anymore which complains always when the powerbill gets to high...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

I recently added another 8800gt and have another on the way.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2009)

f*ck a duck! i just found out that starting in january 2010 my electric rates will increase by 30% !!! holy sh*t bags batman! ok, i will have to keep an eye on my power consumption and see how all of my recent folding had contributed to my power bill. if it is a lot i may have to scale things back


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

El Fiendo, you have me backwards, I'm folding under iFX but my name here is [Ion].  BTW, I'm now folding on an 8800GT instead, you were right, I have been bitten by the F@H bug


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 1, 2009)

Hurk. To K!

There's more, more always more. I aim to finish that update sweep, do a second sweep through the list and update it some more. Then start adding some names that have cropped up in the past little bit. This is but a fragment of our team, albeit a large one.

More to go, post it up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I have been bitten by the F@H bug



Can you send that bug on to Chicken Patty?  He has way too many unused or underutilized (ATI x300) PCI-E slots.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

lol well once theres a new gpu client ill be folding with both 5850s but right now pts per watt is horrendus so im only using CPU so add me as semi active El Fiendo im plodding along 10k points per month steady


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can you send that bug on to Chicken Patty?  He has way too many unused or underutilized (ATI x300) PCI-E slots.


Not sure, I don't think it's contagious 

I'm equally bad, I have 2 unused/underutilized slots in my mom's computer, one is empty on the P5K-E and the other has a Radeon x1300 in it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> f*ck a duck! i just found out that starting in january 2010 my electric rates will increase by 30% !!! holy sh*t bags batman! ok, i will have to keep an eye on my power consumption and see how all of my recent folding had contributed to my power bill. if it is a lot i may have to scale things back



What is the reason given for the rate increase?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey El Fiendo,

I replaced my G210 with a 9800 GT, so now I have 2 9800 GTs and my laptop's 8600m GT folding away.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I just managed to squeeze out a folding badge for myself before I send these 285s to their grave, in hope of some healthy ones!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey El Fiendo,
> 
> I replaced my G210 with a 9800 GT, so now I have 2 9800 GTs and my laptop's 8600m GT folding away.



What sort of PPD does FAHmon estimate now?


DanishDevil said:


> Well, I just managed to squeeze out a folding badge for myself before I send these 285s to their grave, in hope of some healthy ones!



Congratulations about the F@H badge!  Hopefully the replacement 285s will work better


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Right now it is estimating 9849 PPD with a 353 and 1888 right now, but I have seen it a couple hundred points over 10K. My laptop usually does 800-1000 PPD because the shader clock is at 1100 (stock is 950, and the core/shader have to be synced).


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 4, 2009)

i finally got my system back up and running. was at a friends house working on a bunch of comps for a week or so, and had to use my computer for cloning hard drives and such

btw, when do i get my badge for folding and wcg?

edit, oh and if anyone has any folding capable AGP cards they'd like to send my way let me know... I need to do something with my agp port lol. if only my 3DFX cards could fold! (i know they wouldn't do much but its something). my motherboard has 4 pci slots, 1 pci-e AND an agp 8x port


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome back. I think you have to fill your folding name under CP/Options/Miscellaneous Options to receive your folding badge for the first 100.000 points. WGC, you got me there.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> i finally got my system back up and running. was at a friends house working on a bunch of comps for a week or so, and had to use my computer for cloning hard drives and such
> 
> btw, when do i get my badge for folding and wcg?
> 
> edit, oh and if anyone has any folding capable AGP cards they'd like to send my way let me know... I need to do something with my agp port lol. if only my 3DFX cards could fold! (i know they wouldn't do much but its something). my motherboard has 4 pci slots, 1 pci-e AND an agp 8x port


You have to enable it in your *User CP*. See below link to instruction thread. You have to have a few updates under your belt before it appears.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome back. I think you have to fill your folding name under CP/Options/Miscellaneous Options to receive your folding badge for the first 100.000 points. WGC, you got me there.



It's 100K BOINC for WCG (700K as reported by the WCG website)


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 4, 2009)

yea i filled it out a while back. i'm at 157493 in folding, according to my stats page for WCG i have just under 47k points. so its probably gonna be a while before i get that badge lol

btw... is there any news of either folding@home or WCG working on a client for the xbox 360?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never heard of an X360 folding client, although the GPU could possibly physically run it. PS3 was the way to go because of the Cell CPU, but it has basically a 7800GTX so it can't have a GPU client.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry I've not been folding as much as I should have. Money is tight atm


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Sorry I've not been folding as much as I should have. Money is tight atm



It's ok.  As long as we are doing something.  All of us started off small (laptop cpu and 4850 for me).  

BTW:  Nice Avatar.  Love Dr. House.  (He does an American accent very well indeed).


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> It's ok.  As long as we are doing something.  All of us started off small (laptop cpu and 4850 for me).
> 
> BTW:  Nice Avatar.  Love Dr. House.  (He does an American accent very well indeed).



Yeah I've tried but electricity bills have doubled and that is without folding 

Also his accent was so good I never knew he was english


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 5, 2009)

Right on, I finally broke into the top 100!  Last time I checked I was still ranked at 126 a few weeks ago. I guess the new GTX 260 card really pulls its weight!


----------



## hat (Dec 5, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> f*ck a duck! i just found out that starting in january 2010 my electric rates will increase by 30% !!! holy sh*t bags batman! ok, i will have to keep an eye on my power consumption and see how all of my recent folding had contributed to my power bill. if it is a lot i may have to scale things back



What the fuck? This is bullshit, everyone (the people in power who tell you how much you have to pay) wants to raise prices and taxes so they can keep making the same amount of money they were before this depression started, thus double-screwing average Joe, instead of taking it easy and _cutting back on prices_ and feeling some of the pain as well.

Try and find some way to find a different electric company. Fuck those assholes you have now.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 7, 2009)

*The End is near*

As I write this (1:30 PM, PST), it's snowing in San Francisco.  It NEVER snows (at least in the daytime) in San Francisco.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you plan to meet the snowy apocalypse folding at full? I figure if enough of San Francisco started folding right now on all capable hardware, it'd probably melt the snow sooner. You should circulate the news, requirements and team number to the local media.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 7, 2009)

folding 24/7 for now have added 7k pts since Saturday off CPU alone should hit my magical 50k by wednesday


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> folding 24/7 for now have added 7k pts since Saturday off CPU alone should hit my magical 50k by wednesday



Congratulations!  I just passed 100k myself


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks Ion.  i wish i had more cash flow to pay the power bill as id fold more but i figure 10k-15k points a month may not be much but it keeps the ball rolling


and buck thanked me and ive no idea why lol ah well im not one to look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## theonedub (Dec 8, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> As I write this (1:30 PM, PST), it's snowing in San Francisco.  It NEVER snows (at least in the daytime) in San Francisco.



Crazy, there was snow here in Sac on my way to work @ 4:30. Forgot how crappy it is to drive with snow falling  Made the requisite snowball as well 

Its still cold, my Q9550 is only @ 36C Crunching and the GPUs are only getting to 48C


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2009)

been plenty of snow up where i am we are expected to get 2 feet wednesday night which means alot of my buddies are gonna be drunken sledding lol while my machine crunches away and i work on some rediculous project


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2009)

Welp, my desktop is down tonight cuz I'm going to be cleaning it tomorrow. I have a fear my PSU is dying 
But will be back up tomorrow!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Welp, my desktop is down tonight cuz I'm going to be cleaning it tomorrow. I have a fear my PSU is dying
> But will be back up tomorrow!



that could be possible considering your PSU isn't one of the best... hope its not because it sucks to have to buy new hardware when it isn't on your own will


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that could be possible considering your PSU isn't one of the best... hope its not because it sucks to have to buy new hardware when it isn't on your own will



Hey, it help up with my tinkering for the last 3 years.
Oh well, I wanted a new power supply anyway. But that means I'll need 2 if I get a new rig 
Hmm, decisions decisions
Course, it could also be that I need to clean my computer out XD


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 9, 2009)

Ill be down for awhile damn electric bills are killing me. Only 300 a month now but still!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2009)

will break 50k points tonight  slowly but surely im climbing through the ranks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

dead hardware sucks  i am down 2 8800GT's ATM because the mobo in my main rig is dead (the PSU seems to be working fine now)


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2009)

I am down two cards right now becasue my DX38BT went tits up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I am down two cards right now becasue my DX38BT went tits up.



My TA790GX went down...so whats up with the dead boards?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2009)

no idea but no worries P_O_S lol seems CP is sending you the mobo i sent him in a share and share alike manner so to speak hope it turns out allright for ya


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My TA790GX went down...so whats up with the dead boards?



Well me it was the guy that I traded my 780i with that neglected to tell me that his DX38BT is a refurbished one


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Well me it was the guy that I traded my 780i with that neglected to tell me that his DX38BT is a refurbished one



Ouch, sorry 
Can you RMA or anything?

My numbers are going to be down today, the 8800GT was down for a while


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Well me it was the guy that I traded my 780i with that neglected to tell me that his DX38BT is a refurbished one



i think i was just pulling too much power without the extra 4pin for the videocard power..so it was my falut


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2009)

eh no worries  P O S we will get you up and running again soon


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got my 9800gtx back in full production.  I'll slip in a bit extra from my 280 from time to time.  I'm still working out how to maybe get a 285,  but that's a work in progress.


----------



## rangerone766 (Dec 10, 2009)

picked up a gtx260 a few weeks ago. i'm back folding but at a lower level than before.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I've got my 9800gtx back in full production.  I'll slip in a bit extra from my 280 from time to time.  I'm still working out how to maybe get a 285,  but that's a work in progress.



That GTX280 has more lives than a cat. Welcome back to the fold, my friend!



rangerone766 said:


> picked up a gtx260 a few weeks ago. i'm back folding but at a lower level than before.


Thanks for adding the hardware, especially with money being tight this month. You are a dedicated folder!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2009)

rangerone766 said:


> picked up a gtx260 a few weeks ago. i'm back folding but at a lower level than before.



what kinda ppd you get with that?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what kinda ppd you get with that?



I believe they get ~7.5k or so


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I believe they get ~7.5k or so



I get 8970ppd with shaders @ 1450 on a 353pt WU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I get 8970ppd with shaders @ 1450 on a 353pt WU.



Same here.  But I have mine set at 602/1548/999 using Evga precision.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Same here.  But I have mine set at 602/1548/999 using Evga precision.



655/1450/1050 with fans @ 80%


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 655/1450/1050 with fans @ 80%



Fans at 80%?  What is the temp down in Florida?  It's -6F where i'm at.  Most of the day I feel like a newborn that hasn't droped his nuts.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Fans at 80%?  What is the temp down in Florida?  It's -6F where i'm at.  Most of the day I feel like a newborn that hasn't droped his nuts.


it's 5:40 am right now and I am funneling 66f air through the house to cool the farm. Card temps are @ 70c right now. I'm gonna see 60f weather tonight(woot)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2009)

i hit 53k in F@H working toward 60k work has dried up so my folding will drop off a bit (i fold when working only) but ill keep chugging along I cant compete with the likes of Buck but damn it ill keep on plodding along slowly but surely. already at rank 171 in the TPU F@H team standings ill hit 60k soon then take a break when january rolls around ill start up again and try for 75k 
so i guess ill keep on rolling


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently - Stalled. Came up with a load of error starting F@H core & I dont have to time to fix it at the moment. so until them im out of the race


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm back in the game after a long leave... I put the 9600 GT back in this rig just for F@H!





Awaiting a 4650 so that I can begin the long process of selling old and buying new hardware...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome!
Would you be willing to consider switching your CPUs over to WCG?  The PPD for them in F@H is quite low, but in WCG you'll be able to get ~7500 PPD (WCG) off of your E5200, ~5000 off of the E6400.  All of the links you need to get started with WCG are in the Essentials thread in my signature


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Would you be willing to consider switching your CPUs over to WCG?  The PPD for them in F@H is quite low, but in WCG you'll be able to get ~7500 PPD (WCG) off of your E5200, ~5000 off of the E6400.  All of the links you need to get started with WCG are in the Essentials thread in my signature



I'm not able to do anything on the E6400 unfortunately, the family uses that computer and its slow enough as is...
I'll consider "crunching" with the E5200, but I do plan on setting up an SMP client on this to see how many PPD I can get from that.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'm not able to do anything on the E6400 unfortunately, the family uses that computer and its slow enough as is...
> I'll consider "crunching" with the E5200, but I do plan on setting up an SMP client on this to see how many PPD I can get from that.



I run WCG in the background on an E6550 that my parents use, my mom didn't even notice it for 2 months and then I told her that I had installed it 
So I wouldn't say it's much of an interference


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

just set it to use 50% of the cpu and they wont ever notice


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, once those WUs are done on my CPU, I'll set up crunching on it, and hijack the family computer for it as well. 
Any point in running it on my third rig? See sig for details.
Oh and by xmas I'll have a laptop with a T4300, 2.1 GHz, which I could use as well. Should I run it on that?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

that laptop with w t4300 can probably contribute a few points that PIII 850mhz wow probably not worth the power it uses to make those few pts XD


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that laptop with w t4300 can probably contribute a few points that PIII 850mhz wow probably not worth the power it uses to make those few pts XD




I've tried running my laptop with F@H before, it managed a ~400 point WU in about 6 days running 24/7; I had to disassemble it and fit a custom heatsink to it to keep it running!
The Dell Pentium 4 2.8GHz Northwood is what I'm interested in; its silent, doesn't use much power... any use in crunching on that?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

no idea i know it should do alot better then the P3 but sadly i know a p3 is faster clock for clock compared to a p4  if only your P3 was a 2.8ghz P3 that would handle things alright XD


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

My ppd will be down for a day or 2. My 4870X2 will be offline, and possibly the 4850 as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I've tried running my laptop with F@H before, it managed a ~400 point WU in about 6 days running 24/7; I had to disassemble it and fit a custom heatsink to it to keep it running!
> The Dell Pentium 4 2.8GHz Northwood is what I'm interested in; its silent, doesn't use much power... any use in crunching on that?



I have a system with a P4 Northwood @ 2.8ghz, and it can get ~250 (BOINC, equal to ~1700 on the WCG website) points if running all of the time, however, unfortunately, it doesn't.  The laptop should do ~550 BOINC points, ~4000 on the WCG website).  So yes, I would say crunch on both of those, I crunch on my 2.4ghz C2D P8600 laptop 24/7.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

*Farm expansion*

Thanks to help from Buck and Bog - the glimmer twins - I just added a 9600 GSO to my "garden"*.  Currently adding 2200 PPD on a 787.  Should give me @ 10K PPD total.

I have another 750i motherboard, CPU, memory, and a power supply.  Hopefully I'll have the funds to get another GTS 250 and another 9600.  So I'll have one PC with dual 250's and one with dual 9600's.  That should get me in the top 20 at least for a day or two.

*Thanks to P_O_S_PC for that definition.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks to help from Buck and Bog - the glimmer twins - I just added a 9600 GSO to my "garden"*.  Currently adding 2200 PPD on a 787.  Should give me @ 10K PPD total.
> 
> I have another 750i motherboard, CPU, memory, and a power supply.  Hopefully I'll have the funds to get another GTS 250 and another 9600.  So I'll have one PC with dual 250's and one with dual 9600's.  That should get me in the top 20 at least for a day or two.
> 
> *Thanks to P_O_S_PC for that definition.



What 9600GSO do you have? Let's get that baby maximized!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What 9600GSO do you have? Let's get that baby maximized!



I've got an EVGA 9600 GSO.  I've trolled through these threads and found recommendations.  I can't figure out how to get EVGA precision to see both cards, but I can use GPUTool since it has a drop down box.  

When I tried to set it to 700/1800/800, it threw artifacts immediately.  I set it down to 650/1700/650 and it's stable.  I don't dare go higher because I can't control the fan with GPUTool.  Currently the fan is at 55% and temps are 67-68C.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I've got an EVGA 9600 GSO.  I've trolled through these threads and found recommendations.  I can't figure out how to get EVGA precision to see both cards, but I can use GPUTool since it has a drop down box.
> 
> When I tried to set it to 700/1800/800, it threw artifacts immediately.  I set it down to 650/1700/650 and it's stable.  I don't dare go higher because I can't control the fan with GPUTool.  Currently the fan is at 55% and temps are 67-68C.



Do you have the affinity set to *idle* or *low*? You should be getting more PPD than 2K+ on a 787pt WU. My 9600GSO's get 4K on the same WU.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you have the affinity set to *idle* or *low*? You should be getting more PPD than 2K+ on a 787pt WU. My 9600GSO's get 4K on the same WU.



I think I have it set to *low*, or whatever the default is.   My performance suffers because I did a dumb thing and bought the 48 shader card.  

I decided to quit fooling around.  I'm giving myself a Christmas present of a second GTS 250, and will put the 9600 on the shelf until I set up my 4th PC.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I think I have it set to *low*, or whatever the default is.   My performance suffers because I did a dumb thing and bought the *48 shader* card.
> 
> I decided to quit fooling around.  I'm giving myself a Christmas present of a second GTS 250, and will put the 9600 on the shelf until I set up my 4th PC.





default is IDLE btw  i would leave it fold till you get the other GTS250 alittle is better then nothing.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> default is IDLE btw  i would leave it fold till you get the other GTS250 alittle is better then nothing.



Don't worry.  It's staying right where it is until I get the 250.  Hopefully by then I will have forgiven myself enough to have removed my foot from my posterior so I can install the card.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2009)

Second GTS 250 added.  Putting out some real PPD now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2009)

i finally hit 60k points taking a break for awhile will start again middle of january and try and hit 70k 

 

slowly climbing the ladder


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 24, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i finally hit 60k points taking a break for awhile will start again middle of january and try and hit 70k
> 
> 
> 
> slowly climbing the ladder



Don't stop now! We need all of our folders to help fend off the Canucks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2009)

well if u pay my powerbill ill keep folding


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

For what it's worth - I'm back up and running, ATM.  One GPU WU submitted so far . . .

Trying to get my second 4870x2 folding, but the clients are being a PITA.  As it stands, though, running 3 clients - 1 GPU and 2 SMP.  The two SMP clients seem to be getting along just fine, and total CPU load averages ~85%.  Performance between the two SMPs is not being affected by the other, currently, which is good . . . hopefully they'll continue to get along just fine as new WUs/cores are executed.

Set up another client on one of our computers at work, it'll churn out a little now and then - I don't expect much from such an aging, antique, single-core CPU, onboard video rig . . . but something is better than nothing.  The rig is on 24/7, anyhow, so might as well put it to good use.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2009)

*Grrrrr!  Murphy gets me again.*

WTF!     After folding for months, the windows firewall decides to block FahCore_11.   And of course this happens when I'm away for the holidays.  
Grrr!  Good thing I forgot where I put my 28 oz framing hammer.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 27, 2009)

*one million mark*

Finally hit and surpassed the big one million mark...........


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 27, 2009)

Gratz mate!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

i am down 2 rigs ATM 
running 2 OCed 8800GT
and 1 underclocked 8800GT because it is on a 350w PSU with a E1500 gets unstable at stock GPU clocks 
so that leaves me with 1 8800GTS short.

on the upside i have 2 PSUs coming and a GTX260. so i will be full force by new years i hope


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2009)

hell yea btw if u have any trouble with the asrock board shoot me a pm 9/10 i will have been there done that and found a way to fix it haha (its finicky )

hope you get back to folding 100% soon lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hell yea btw if u have any trouble with the asrock board shoot me a pm 9/10 i will have been there done that and found a way to fix it haha (its finicky )
> 
> hope you get back to folding 100% soon lol



thanks. So far i have figured out its in's and out's. I had no problem getting my CPU to 3.6ghz(X2 240) or even 3.9ghz but it gave me hell getting 4ghz and almost impossible to get 4.1ghz but got that worked out also.Your right it does overvolt alot. i had it set at 1.55v it ran it to 1.63v 

i had alittle benching fun last night with my new CPU. So i had to learn and new board and CPU  I still don't know the limits. It kept climbing when i gave up because i was cold and tired


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2009)

well it took my 940be to 4ghz 24/7 stable just the temps got to high for me kinda let down by my gigabyte board as i top out at a bootable 3.4 altho it might be my ram but multiplier overclocking shouldnt be effected by ram at all so i dont know dud board maybe or maybe just a bad combo of cpu mobo and ram for me  needless to say i miss that asrock board you have now even tho it gave me hell  it clocks like a beast for a budget board

and yea the overvolting scared me on my 940be  its another reason i backed down

if u can do some benchs and post them up on what that setup can do   some gaming some folding ppd #s etc


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 16, 2010)

Yo!  Folding homies,

I just got the my 4th rig up and running.  Four more G92's putting out @16-18K for the team.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 16, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Yo!  Folding homies,
> 
> I just got the my 4th rig up and running.  Four more G92's putting out @16-18K for the team.



Good for you, the team and the research. I noticed that you dropped a bit in production the past few days and I thought that you ran from commitment of "stepping it up". Now I never catch you.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Good for you, the team and the research. I noticed that you dropped a bit in production the past few days and I thought that you ran from commitment of "stepping it up". Now I never catch you.



I had some weird stability issues with my two GTS 250's.  Never figured it out.  Kept getting "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" when the second instance finished and got a new job.  Didn't matter which card was first or second to launch.  Many reboots and much lost work later, it stopped. So basically, my output was cut in half for a couple of days. 

As for catching me, it doesn't matter.  You're folding steadily and moving up the ranks.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

My production will be dropping off for a while: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1720802&postcount=6121


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Waiting on my new i7, should be here Monday 

Then just need some WC parts and should be good to go.

On a downside the place I ordered my second K9A2 from, just refunded my money yesterday as they have not got their stock in yet    ( It's crap they waited a week till tell me )

EDIT: Bad luck with the motor Wile E, it's hard to justify the money for the power bill at times like that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm back guys with my single GTS.  Small hiatus due to temps.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2010)

my 2 GTX275s are going 100% 24/7 for the time being (my GSO is still up as well)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

I need a -bigadv guy to point me to the software you are using. I pulled the VM image off of the EVGA forums, but just want to make sure everything is kosher. I have this i7 860 @ 3.7ghz with temps of 65c on water (vcore is a little high). Currently folding my 5th of 10 regular SMP WU's. Getting 8900-9K PPD with 8 cores loaded and also feeding a gtx260. Does this PPD sound right to you guys?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 22, 2010)

The SMP client alone is netting 9k PPD? That seems fine to me, but I am no expert. Hopefully someone can help as I would like to run some bigadv WUs down the road and a tutorial like your current SMP WM one would be really helpful!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The SMP client alone is netting 9k PPD? That seems fine to me, but I am no expert. Hopefully someone can help as I would like to run some bigadv WUs down the road and a tutorial like your current SMP WM one would be really helpful!


Yes. you are right. We will need a tutorial soon, as these -bigadv WU's are uncharted territory for me. I know there are a lot of i7's out there that peeps want to showcase and we want them folding for TPU!.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 22, 2010)

The SMP client PPD sounds about right for 8 cores, although I suggest you switch it to 7 cores the next time you're in between work units. Don't switch core counts while the current work unit is half finished as it will nullify the work unit and you'll lose the points. 

The reason I suggest 7, is that both Bogmali (I'm pretty sure he did anyways) and myself found that 7 yielded more than 8 as well as it gives the GPUs a bit more room to breath. I think that its likely down to 4 virtual cores not being quite as strong as real ones and therefore choking the CPU a little. Having said that, both of us were on i7 920s, so I'm not certain if the same holds true for your 860.

I'm going to attempt to contact LinuxFAH (LinuxRouter / creator of the image and guide) and see if I can repaste it here along with a few things, tidbits and tricks I noticed and/or found. Also, I'll add in anything Bogi and others have to say on the matter.


Edit: I derp. I derp te derp te derp. That is all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes. you are right. We will need a tutorial soon, as these -bigadv WU's are uncharted territory for me. I know there are a lot of i7's out there that peeps want to showcase and we want them folding for TPU!.



Get that thing running.     I'm anxious to see how the i860 performs on -bigadv's.  I'd rather go that route than an i920.  In the long run it will be cheaper to run for me.  (Besides, I really like the ASUS Sabertooth motherboard.)  I have a month before I can order anything, so I'm looking forward to my fellow "Nasty" to blaze a trail for me.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm back.. again.  Not at full blast,  but seems like I just won't die....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 22, 2010)

I will be back shortly. Still haven't had time to get my desktop back up and running.
Hoping to get it up by Sunday


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Get that thing running.     I'm anxious to see how the i860 performs on -bigadv's.  I'd rather go that route than an i920.  In the long run it will be cheaper to run for me.  (Besides, I really like the ASUS Sabertooth motherboard.)  I have a month before I can order anything, so* I'm looking forward to my fellow "Nasty" to blaze a trail for me*.



Heh, the Nasty Brothers...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2010)

folding on my onboard HD3300 still working on getting the i7 rig done


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 22, 2010)

Almost hit 50,000k with under 100 Wu'z O:!!!!!!!!!!

I keep getting 1888's ive only got 2-5 783's man. Just pure 1888's plauqe me. Ill be on tomarwows F@H milestones list with 50k to show the world


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> folding on my onboard HD3300 still working on getting the i7 rig done



I bet that's even worse than the Geforce 9300 (800 PPD) 

Good luck with the i7 system


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry Sneaky!  Gonna make you work to pass me!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 23, 2010)

Just put a GTX 260 in the PC in my system specs.  Should be doing 20K+ PPD for the team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Just put a GTX 260 in the PC in my system specs.  Should be doing 20K+ PPD for the team.



Maybe even some pie!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

pie is so elusive nowadays, im trying to get in with all I have. May get the PS3 on for 24hours for a little edge on TeXBill- he is shutting me down at the 1yd line


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Waiting impatiently for my WC parts to arrive...I just hope they get here this week.

I am just itching to get this new rig running..


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 25, 2010)

pie is so elusive nowadays, im trying to get in with all I have. May get the PS3 on for 24hours for a little edge on TeXBill- he is shutting me down at the 1yd line 
Man I'm trying...
Let me get the other rig going (waiting on parts) with another 285GTX and I might make it....
That would be 4 rigs with CPU's & GPU's folding and 3VM's also folding.. Maybe I can break 200,000 in 7 days time..


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> pie is so elusive nowadays, im trying to get in with all I have. May get the PS3 on for 24hours for a little edge on TeXBill- he is shutting me down at the 1yd line
> Man I'm trying...
> Let me get the other rig going (waiting on parts) with another 285GTX and I might make it....
> That would be 4 rigs with CPU's & GPU's folding and 3VM's also folding.. Maybe I can break 200,000 in 7 days time..



Thats massive power right there. As soon as a complete guide comes up on bigadv WUs I may pull my i7 off of WCG for a little bit and put in some real F@H work


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 25, 2010)

wondering if i should crunch on my i7 or fold on it... If i fold on it i will only have a X2 crunching (MEGA LAME!) if i have it crunch i will only have a 8800GT+HD3300 folding (LAME!)


NastyHabits said:


> Just put a GTX 260 in the PC in my system specs.  Should be doing 20K+ PPD for the team.



enjoy your GTX260.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wondering if i should crunch on my i7 or fold on it... If i fold on it i will only have a X2 crunching (MEGA LAME!) if i have it crunch i will only have a 8800GT+HD3300 folding (LAME!)
> 
> 
> enjoy your GTX260.



Wait...aren't you going to pick up some GTX series cards to fold on so that you can crunch on the i7?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Heh, the Nasty Brothers...



BUCK-not sure if you're folding a -bigadv WU yet but going back to what El Fiendo was saying, I suggest that you start folding the 7 core SMP since we do not know if the 860 is capable of matching up to his big brother (920). Another area that I'm concerned about is the memory capacity since you're topped out at 8GB which is more than plenty. I guess it will be "hit and miss" on your part and a learning process for everyone else that wants to follow suit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait...aren't you going to pick up some GTX series cards to fold on so that you can crunch on the i7?



i plan to get a 5850 for the i7 but may get some 285's but i can't right now as i have alot of things to pay for


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wondering if i should crunch on my i7 or fold on it... If i fold on it i will only have a X2 crunching (MEGA LAME!) if i have it crunch i will only have a 8800GT+HD3300 folding (LAME!)
> 
> 
> enjoy your GTX260.



Fold on the X2, 8800 and 3300. Crunch on i7.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> BUCK-not sure if you're folding a -bigadv WU yet but going back to what El Fiendo was saying, I suggest that you start folding the 7 core SMP since we do not know if the 860 is capable of matching up to his big brother (920). Another area that I'm concerned about is the memory capacity since you're topped out at 8GB which is more than plenty. I guess it will be "hit and miss" on your part and a learning process for everyone else that wants to follow suit



Ok, I'm back to -smp 7. I was getting core errors, but it turned out to be my overclock. Dropped a few base clocks and i'm stable @ 15% progress now. I'm getting 38 mins TBF as of now with 2x GTX260's folding on the same rig. CPU is clocked @ 3.7ghz with 8gb. It funny, I took out 4gb ram(dropped down to 2 sticks) and she was stable @ 4GHZ. Must be the on die mem controller, but I need all 8gb of ram. After this WU, I will try -smp 8 again being more assured of this rigs stability. Has anyone installed a Ramdisk for -bigadv yet?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2010)

The newest VMWare build (courtesy of LinuxRouter from EVGA) has the RAMDISK, decoupler, autostart at login, and autobackup as options. Point your browser HERE and it has all the explanations as what each one of those programs do

I'm DLing it now and will give it a shot once my current fold ends.

There is also a torrent link to the builds.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I was getting core errors, but it turned out to be my overclock.



With 4 sticks that might limit your memory frequency.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Has anyone installed a Ramdisk for -bigadv yet?


Not yet.



bogmali said:


> The newest VMWare build (courtesy of LinuxRouter from EVGA) has the RAMDISK, decoupler, autostart at login, and autobackup as options. Point your browser HERE and it has all the explanations as what each one of those programs does
> 
> I'm DLing it now and will give it a shot once my current fold ends.
> 
> There is also a torrent link to the builds.



I'm using Linux FAH Image v0.6 and now see that he has a v1.0 available so I've got some downloading to do. Yes, he has the explanations but I'm not sure I understand!

I've started my 3rd -bigadv and still using 8 cores. This time I'm also folding a XFX 9800 GTX+. My TBF has increased about 1 minute.

Maybe in a couple of days I'll have a better understanding of how to implement a Ramdisk.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Maybe in a couple of days I'll have a better understanding of how to implement a Ramdisk.


Yeah, I'm not too good with Linux and the details look a little involved. Hopefully someone can get it working and tutor the rest of us.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 25, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Just put a GTX 260 in the PC in my system specs.  Should be doing 20K+ PPD for the team.



I came back from a weekend away from home to find the ethernet cable was not solidly connected to the PC with the GTX 260.     No points.  The F@H window showed 94 connection retries.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 25, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I came back from a weekend away from home to find the ethernet cable was not solidly connected to the PC with the GTX 260.     No points.  The F@H window showed 94 connection retries.



 < that about says it all


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 25, 2010)

*Folding Heaven*

All my Nvidia cards are working on 353's and my ATI on a 384.   Can't get much better.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats massive power right there. As soon as a complete guide comes up on bigadv WUs I may pull my i7 off of WCG for a little bit and put in some real F@H work 

I have both my i7 and i5 with 285GTX's folding right now Plus have several VM's included with both of them also. 
Bought a AMD setup from Stinger and just got the 285 for it today, That one will be folding by the weekend...

Should be doing some serious points in another week, I HOPE.....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

My 9800 GTX + rig has had some "UNSTABILE MACHINE" on the 1888's in the past (and only on these WU). It can happen day or night, when the PC is in use or not. The GPU is around 65 C when it does 1888's but it is as you all know higher when it does 353/872. Stanford does not seem to care since they keep these 5913/14 comming even after receiving a partional 1888 return. Newer happend on my 260 rig. The power supply is runing warm (NorthQ 400) and is low on the 12 V. Am I on to something there. The CPU is not OC'ed and it is not crunching (sorry, but one 80 mm fan)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2010)

Moved the 9800 to a new open rig. Temp is down to 55-60 C but it is still on it's first WU. The free slot now have a new GPU - a 250 which is about the same in output.

The new rig is now being tested for stability doing crunching, but the long time plan is to do bigadv on it. Wait for the 1920´s and then the i920 is closed to spit out 27.000 PPD.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

the following is shameful advertising...if you guys are looking for a great folding card check my FS thread. I have an awesome 8800gts G92 KO edition for sale for $80 shipped. it gave me 6000ppd and with the copper heatsink and fan it never reached above 65 degrees! i am doing this to continue future plans of revamping and reorganizing the way i fold.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the following is shameful advertising...if you guys are looking for a great folding card check my FS thread. I have an awesome 8800gts G92 KO edition for sale for $80 shipped. it gave me 6000ppd and with the copper heatsink and fan it never reached above 65 degrees! i am doing this to continue future plans of revamping and reorganizing the way i fold.



All is forgiven....if your plans are in the direction of multi core folding. You just need to run 5 hours on a decent OC'ed 920 and you have 3500 points. The first 10 WU are the down payment for which you only get 2000 PPD.

Is our 2 mill race off?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> All is forgiven....if your plans are in the direction of multi core folding. You just need to run 5 hours on a decent OC'ed 920 and you have 3500 points. The first 10 WU are the down payment for which you only get 2000 PPD.
> 
> Is our 2 mill race off?



yea i simply wont be able to compete as i move things around. also, electricty rate caps expired to costs went up 30% !


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't really fold anymore,  but I'm not losing my badge!  Get that back on there....  I'll fold enough on my little,  and only,  9800gtx to keep my badge.  Someone help me find a gtx260!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

El Fiendo, can you change my entry so it reads a HD 5670 instead?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

ladies and gentlemen! in an attempt to sell this damn 8800gts i have dropped the price to $65 shipped! it is the KO edition on the g92 chip with an aftermarket cooler. as you know this card out folds the gts250. if you know anyone looking for a 6000ppd card on the EXTREME CHEAP let me know!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2010)

Finally got my 4th machine up and running.  Although I'm having a heck of a time getting my both GTS 250's running at the same time (machine 3 in my sig).  And when I do, one of them goes into that sending loop and I have to delete the work anyway.  So for the moment only running 1 GTS 250.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Fiendo! Could you mark me as retired?
I unfortunately am letting go of this project until my I build my new system.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 17, 2010)

Coming back.   Adding a gtx260 to my farm.  My badge should stay up from now on.....!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be looking for a 2nd GTX260 in one month.  If anyone has one for cheap,  please pm me.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 20, 2010)

Wheee!  10.6k points in a day from my gtx260 and 9800gtx.  And I wasn't running the 9800 full time!  My goal:  at least 4 gtx260s,  and maybe even 5 as my deluxe mobo is a tri card setup.  Desperately need a psu to run my sli server,  she's dead in the water right now.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 20, 2010)

i'll be back folding when i finish loading the software in my new rig... i'll soon be getting a new gfx card to go with the rest of the build, meaning i'll have a 9600GT on the old rig for just folding! along with the card in the new rig when i'm not gaming. the new rig also has an integrated hd3200 that i can use for web surfing while the main card folds

My new build is in my specs... the folder/crucher rig will be as follows

Pent. D 2.8ghz
1GB XMS2 DDR2 675 @ 667 (one of the sticks died, so no longer 2GB  )
asrock 4coredual-vsta
generic 400watt 12v 26A powersupply
basic cd drive and such
win xp pro and whatever spare hard drive i can throw in there lol
9600GT 512MB (when i replace it in my new rig with something newer) and an ati folding capable agp card. (asrock board has pci-e and agp, and can be used at the same time!)

the 9600GT was getting up to 3200 ppd, and i figure an ati agp 4xxx series card should do at least 2500ppd. I excpect my new card to get 2x the ppd of the 9600gt since i'll be getting one with at least 128 nvida shaders or 720 ati shaders (i think someone said ati shaders /5 = nvidia equivalent roughly) so the 720 would be 144 but i know there are differences... and according to some gfx benchmarks, a gts 250 (128 nvidia) and a 5750 (720 ati) were neck in neck in fps performance. well anyway i expect the new card i get to be able to do at least 6000ppd... so in the end...

I'll be upgrading my daily PPD from 2800-3200 to up to (i'm guessing) 12000ppd while i'm not gaming and 6000 while gaming.

edit: i'm thinking of this card for the ati agp folder http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150433 it has 320 stream units so should be about equal to 64 nvida shaders, but due to archatecture differences i'm assuming there could be a 500ppd difference or so between the two (referring to my 9600GT with 64 shader units)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 21, 2010)

expect my gpus and cpu to start producing again soon and for me to cross the 100k line i plan to try and do a 3 day 72hr stretch so i can make it to 100k and help out a bit


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm having some problems... i'm only getting 200PPD with the 9600GT! is the presence of the ati 3200 causing this? I tried disabling it but i can't b/c as soon as i do windows tries to force a resolution that results in a black screen... its very odd... the 3200 can do 1280x1024 @85htz but when windows reverts to this (it likes it as the default res for some reason) on the 9600 i just get a black screen. I know the monitor supports it b/c it works in this setting fine on the 3200 and it worked fine on the 9600 on WinXP. any ideas?

right now, my status is confused lol

edit: gpu-z shows the gpu load for the 9600gt at 0%


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> i'm having some problems... i'm only getting 200PPD with the 9600GT! is the presence of the ati 3200 causing this? I tried disabling it but i can't b/c as soon as i do windows tries to force a resolution that results in a black screen... its very odd... the 3200 can do 1280x1024 @85htz but when windows reverts to this (it likes it as the default res for some reason) on the 9600 i just get a black screen. I know the monitor supports it b/c it works in this setting fine on the 3200 and it worked fine on the 9600 on WinXP. any ideas?
> 
> right now, my status is confused lol
> 
> edit: gpu-z shows the gpu load for the 9600gt at 0%



Are you sure you're folding on the 9600?  Sounds like you're folding on the 3200.  What does GPU-Z show? You will have to use the - gpu (0/1) switch and the - local switch to get folding to work on the GT.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 21, 2010)

how do i set those switches? all i get is a "bad arguments received" message


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> how do i set those switches? all i get is a "bad arguments received" message



To see an example of how this is done, please look at this thread, especially message #8. (this assumes you are using the console client, not the system tray client)


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2010)

Well,  kewl,  I did 13.4k points today,  really want more gtx260s now....  with my 9800gtx,  best I ever did with my 280 was 16k points,  and I think that was only once...


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 22, 2010)

um? post no. 8? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1497093&postcount=8

dont think that's gonna help much... i'd look through here... but there are 23 pages 

... slowly making my way through the thread

ok i figured it out, i re-downloaded the console client and started from scratch.. now its folding on the 9600 but not the 3200, but that's fine with me lol...

however, i don't think gpu-z is working right... it shows that 412/512mb of my card is used, but says the gpu load and etc. are 0%... i'm doubting this since FaHMon is saying i'm getting 2800ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> um? post no. 8? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1497093&postcount=8
> 
> dont think that's gonna help much... i'd look through here... but there are 23 pages
> 
> ... slowly making my way through the thread



 oops,  I forgot to insert the link. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 22, 2010)

haha yea i went back to the threads in this section and read thru that. thanks for the help!

now before i buy my new shiny card, which is better at folding the gts250 or ati5750?

also, i was thinking of getting a hd4650 AGP for my 2nd rig which will have my current 9600gt along with that card and the following mobo and pent d oc to 3.2


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2010)

Today, the GTS250.  Who knows what is going to happen when the GPU3 client comes out, but I wouldn't bet that ATI closes the gap.


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

Since you're all talking PPD, can someone give me some feedback on my 4870X2: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=KieX50711 (Have been playing games and watching movies with GPU acceleration)

It's proving quite expensive to fold 24/7 with this card, I know NVIDIA are meant to be better for this. Could someone recommend me a cheap GPU with better PPD that doesn't have such a power draw. If I can bring the power consumption down a little, I should be able to keep folding on my dedicated cruncher


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2010)

With the WU´s around a 8800 is good choice. Other then that a 250GTS yields pretty good for the price tag. When it comes to most PPD/W I not sure what is the best overall.


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> With the WU´s around a 8800 is good choice. Other then that a 250GTS yields pretty good for the price tag. When it comes to most PPD/W I not sure what is the best overall.



Thanks, I've started looking round for them. Power consumption I can quickly check through reviews, so that' not a problem.

@El Fiendo, you can add me as a TPU Folder  For now I'll make do with the 4870X2, but I'll get an 8800/9800GT or the GTS250 soon and switch to that on a dedicated rig.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> haha yea i went back to the threads in this section and read thru that. thanks for the help!
> 
> now before i buy my new shiny card, which is better at folding the gts250 or ati5750?
> 
> ...



Are you trying to use the PCI-E AND the AGP slots at the same time?  I don't think that will work.  Consult your user manual.



KieX said:


> Since you're all talking PPD, can someone give me some feedback on my 4870X2: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=KieX50711 (Have been playing games and watching movies with GPU acceleration)
> 
> It's proving quite expensive to fold 24/7 with this card, I know NVIDIA are meant to be better for this. Could someone recommend me a cheap GPU with better PPD that doesn't have such a power draw. If I can bring the power consumption down a little, I should be able to keep folding on my dedicated cruncher



The 4870X2, as are all ATI cards, is an energy hog for the PPD you can get with it.  Are you setup with 2 clients (one for each GPU, and have the environmental variables set?  Refer to here and here (a little out dated))

GT240 (40nm, energy efficient) review up to 5000PPD depending on WU and overclock
GTS250 1GB (make sure it's a 55nm version) up to 7000PPD depending on WU and overclock
GTX260 216 55nm versions up to 9000PPD? depending on WU and overclock (maybe the best card with regards to money and PPD)
9600GT up to 4000PPD? depending on WU and overclock
If you're thinking of used:  8800GT, 9800GT, 8800GS, 9600GSO(!!!!192 bit, DDR3, 384 or 768MB only!!!), 8800GTS/512MB, 9800GTX(+)
Here's a GPU PPD Database


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 4870X2, as are all ATI cards, is an energy hog for the PPD you can get with it.  Are you setup with 2 clients (one for each GPU, and have the environmental variables set?  Refer to here and here (a little out dated))



 Thanks, very informative post. 

When I was setting up F@H I initially used the first link you provided, but it would only work on 1 GPU for some reason. Maybe X2 cards are different to crossfire is what I thought. So tried the second and it's how everything is set up at the moment.

Will be looking for the best deal I can find on those cards you listed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 22, 2010)

*Argh!!!*

I came home to a strangely quiet and cool apartment.  Must have had a power failure.    Everything was off.  At least it gave me a chance to get my second GTS 250 folding again.  Guess I'll miss out on PIE for the second day in a row.  

EDIT:  Looks like I only missed one update.  All GPU's were able to resume from a checkpoint, so my losses were only time not work.  Whew!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)

im back...

just thought youd want to know.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im back...
> 
> just thought youd want to know.




Where did you go?



WB man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

only folding sometimes with my 8800GT still. Even in the dead of winter it still gets too hot in here...When its too hot i can't sleep, when i can't sleep i'm an asshole and a worthless one at that. sorry guys for not doing more


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

El Fiendo, can you update my entry, I have an 8800GTS now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2010)

well once the new clients roll out for ati cards hopefully el fiendo or buck will remember to spam my inbox so i know to get my ass folding  till then im part time when ive got the cach to pay the bills


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't have to shut down my outdoor PC's over the weekend, but I will be tomorrow.  It will cost me and the team about 20K.  This should be our final rain of the year.  They'll be folding all summer long.  (or until I get really tired of the electricity bill.)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I didn't have to shut down my outdoor PC's over the weekend, but I will be tomorrow.  It will cost me and the team about 20K.  This should be our final rain of the year.  They'll be folding all summer long.  (or until I get really tired of the electricity bill.)



Wait, you run some of your rigs outside?  That actually sounds like a really good idea!
I leave all of the computers inside, and then put fans in the window instead


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, you run some of your rigs outside?  That actually sounds like a really good idea!
> I leave all of the computers inside, and then put fans in the window instead



Yes.  I put my two hottest, noisiest PC's outside on my balcony.  It has plywood all around it so no one can see them.  I'm on the third floor, so even if someone knew they were there, they'd have to break down my door to get to them.  I have an electrical outlet out there, and I pushed the network cables through an opening for the old rooftop antenna.  They run so much cooler, and I have peace and quiet.  I live in an apartment and my living room used to sound like a server farm. I live in the SF Bay Area, and it is NEVER hot.   I spent the entire winter observing the rainfall on my balcony, and the spot I picked never got a drop of rain.  Even so, tomorrow might have thunderstorms.  I'm turning them off just in case I get a bit of horizontal precipitation.

I plan to come up with some sort of additional cover before next winter.  The problem is to be able to let the heat escape without letting the rain in.

The only other drawback is I'll have to clean them more often because of the dust raised by passing cars.


----------



## dhoshaw (May 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Yes.  I put my two hottest, noisiest PC's outside on my balcony.  It has plywood all around it so no one can see them.  I'm on the third floor, so even if someone knew they were there, they'd have to break down my door to get to them.  I have an electrical outlet out there, and I pushed the network cables through an opening for the old rooftop antenna.  They run so much cooler, and I have peace and quiet.  I live in an apartment and my living room used to sound like a server farm. I live in the SF Bay Area, and it is NEVER hot.



That sure wouldn't work here in S. Florida; it's already getting into the high 80's. I have a 9800GX2 in a P180 case and when I checked they were running at 104C . I had to take the side panel off and have a desk fan blow on the video card.

BTW, I used to work in downtown SF as well as San Mateo, Fremont and Santa Cruz; kind of miss the old stomping grounds.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to do this, but I need to shut down for the summer.  I will try to move some hardware around so that I can use my 8800GT 256MB which only pulls 50 watts to Fold over idle.  I and my 19K will be back when the cool weather returns.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2010)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I'm out too. My 8800GT died, and my cpu is crunching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

i've got the ol sr2 and 480s running for a few days now. 

unfortunately i'll have to stop for a few days while i switch cpus. 

however, 

i'll have another 8cores after the upgrade


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2010)

yea ive been out of the game for awhile heatwave hit and my tiny room is way to hot to run this hardware as hard as i usually do... will resume once im on water and weather returns to normal


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

i hear you on that.

my AC usually runs 10mins for every 30 that pass by.

its running non stop all day to keep up with the heat output of my machine


----------



## theonedub (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I am going to have to wind things down for the summer too unfortunately. The GPUs will not keep up with the heat once its consistently over 90 and into the 100s. This will probably be the last few weeks of 12-24hr/day folding for me.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've got the ol sr2 and 480s running for a few days now.
> 
> unfortunately i'll have to stop for a few days while i switch cpus.
> 
> ...



Correction, you will only have 4 more cores. 8 threads was the phrase you were looking for.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 20, 2010)

Faced with a a $203 power bill, I shut down everthing except a GTX 260 and 275 tonight.  Time for me to clean out a couple systems, looks like I might only be running one rig for the summer.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

Fits i assume u were folding ur 480's on GPU3 clients?
 Was thinking about running both of mine, but wanted to know about SLI and any crashing issues like the GPU2 with flags had.
Sorry to hear that Hertz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 20, 2010)

i didnt even have to disable SLI to fold on both gpus. 

i havent seen it crash yet either.

i use the 2XX.XX series drivers and i think there is a F@H profile that allows you to fold without 1. dongle/monitor attatched to gpus and 2. SLI disabled. 

great stuff.

has any updates come through yet? my pts havent updated all day it seems.


----------



## KieX (Jun 27, 2010)

I've added another GTX 275 into the mix. This is what my current PPD looks like. Once I get to the Million I'll be taking off the Q8400 and possibly the GT 240.. got other plans for those.


----------



## dhoshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

The reason I fold and crunch was brought home quite forcefully the other day. 

I had had a CT scan and an MRI done and the MRI came back with a pancreatic mass that was diagnosed as a possible cancer. If it is pancreatic cancer the survival odds are not reassuring: 30% chance of living 3 years and 5% chance of 5 years. I might be lucky, normally pancreatic cancer has no symptoms and so is usually diagnosed very late; in my case it was found by chance looking for a unrelated problem.

In any case, all of my gpu's will fold and my cpu's will crunch at full speed until my lights go out permanently.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, I'd like to get added to the list   My current status can be F@H doesn't want to give me any work!

no seriously, I'm in the process of installing a fresh OS with new mobo, my issues should be gone and I should be back up latest tomorrow once I get done with everything.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 16, 2010)

I will have a 24,000 ppd rig down until Saturday.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I will have a 24,000 ppd rig down until Saturday.  Sorry guys.


Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2010)

El Fiendo; said:
			
		

> While restricted to just a GPU client until the bugs are worked out, ACD does his best to lunge at the throat of any Canadian he sees. Unfortunately we'd rather he just folded for us instead of committing murder in our name as well, but beggars can't be choosers.



I thought everyone should read this again. IMHO its worth being read twice.


----------

